# هل المسيحية تأمر بقتل او رجم المرتد؟ (سؤال الاخت كاميليا



## Jesus Son 261 (16 يونيو 2010)

*سلام الرب معكم في كل مكان

هنا سؤال من الاخت كاميليا لا أعرف اذا كانت تخجل في طرحه ام انها ليست واثقة في كلامها
ولكني الزمها هنا بالنقاش فيه بما انها القت بهذه الشبهة علينا و اتهمتنا بها

الاخت قالت ان المسيحية تأمر بقتل المرتد عنها عن طريق الرجم

و هنا أطرح السؤال انا بدل الاخت كاميليا

هل المسيحية تأمر بقتل المرتد او رجمه؟

ملاحظتين .. 
1- مازلت عند كلامي انه ان اثبتت الاخت كاميليا بالنصوص ان المسيحية تأمر بقتل المرتد فسأكون اول تارك للمسيحية و مرتد عنها
2- الاخت كاميليا مطالبة بشئ من اثنين لا ثالث لهما سوي الحظر
احضار الدليل النصي (آية من الكتاب المقدس) تؤيد اتهامها هذا
او الاعتذار الرسول العلني والاعتراف بالخطأ

انتهيت​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 يونيو 2010)

*



هل المسيحية تأمر بقتل المرتد او رجمه؟

أنقر للتوسيع...


أجيبك كعضو مسيحي : الاجابة لا
لا يوجد في الكتاب المقدس أي أية تحمل هذا المعني
من أين أتيتي بهذا الاتهام الباطل؟

ارجو تدعيم كلامك بدليل نصي من الكتاب القدس​*


----------



## Alcrusader (16 يونيو 2010)

*إن كان المسيح قد قال بالحرف:"لا تقتل"
ومن وصية ال-١٠  موجودة: " لا تقتل"


فكيف ممكن تؤمر المسيحية بالقتل مش عارف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!*


----------



## kameila (16 يونيو 2010)

تمام شكرا ليكى لطرح الموضوع 
واشكرك شكرا جزيلا 

وهذا هو الدليل 

  حكم المرتد في المسيحية  والرجم  بالحجارة حتى يموت

التثنية 13  (6-18)
6وَإِذَا أَضَلَّكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ، أَوِ  ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ، أَوْ زَوْجَتُكَ الْمَحْبُوبَةُ، أَوْ صَدِيقُكَ  الْحَمِيمُ قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَنَعْبُدْ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى غَرِيبَةً  عَنْكَ وَعَنْ آبَائِكَ 7مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الأُخْرَى الْمُحِيطَةِ  بِكَ أَوِ الْبَعِيدَةِ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَاهَا،  8فَلاَ تَسْتَجِبْ لَهُ وَلاَ تُصْغِ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ يُشْفِقْ قَلْبُكَ  عَلَيْهِ، وَلاَ تَتَرََّأفْ بِهِ، وَلاَ تَتَسَتَّرْ عَلَيْهِ. 9بَلْ  حَتْماً تَقْتُلُهُ. كُنْ أَنْتَ أَوَّلَ قَاتِلِيهِ، ثُمَّ يَعْقُبُكَ  بَقِيَّةُ الشَّعْبِ. 10ارْجُمْهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ، لأَنَّهُ  سَعَى أَنْ يُضِلَّكَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ  دِيَارِ مِصْرَ مِنْ نِيرِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ، 11فَيَشِيعَ الْخَبَرُ بَيْنَ  الإِسْرَائِيلِيِّينَ جَمِيعِهِمْ وَيَخَافُونَ، وَلاَ يُعَاوِدُونَ  ارْتِكَابَ مِثْلِ هَذَا الأَمْرِ الشَّنِيعِ بَيْنَكُمْ. 


سفر التثنية ص١٧:
 ( إذا وجد في وسطك رجل أو إمرأة، يفعل شراً و يعبد  آلهة أخرى .. قد عمل ذلك الرجس في إسرائيل، فأخرج ذلك الرجل أو تلك المرأة،  و أرجمه بالحجارة حتى يموت .. فتخرج الشر من وسطك ).


----------



## kameila (16 يونيو 2010)

*على فكره مش عارفه 

بس اقسم بالله 

ان ليا واحده صحبتى مسحيه بقولها لو 
حد من دينكم غير ديانه 

قالت نفسى كلامى ده 

الا اذا كان الصليب الى عليها ده لعبه ومش عارفه دينها 
وبتضحك عليا 
بس دى اعز اصحابى 
*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 يونيو 2010)

*




وَإِذَا أَضَلَّكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّك، أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ، أَوْ زَوْجَتُكَ الْمَحْبُوبَةُ، أَوْ صَدِيقُكَ الْحَمِيمُ قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَنَعْبُدْ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى غَرِيبَةً عَنْكَ وَعَنْ آبَائِكَ 7مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الأُخْرَى الْمُحِيطَةِ بِكَ أَوِ الْبَعِيدَةِ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَاهَا، 8فَلاَ تَسْتَجِبْ لَهُ وَلاَ تُصْغِ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ يُشْفِقْ قَلْبُكَ عَلَيْهِ، وَلاَ تَتَرََّأفْ بِهِ، وَلاَ تَتَسَتَّرْ عَلَيْهِ. 9بَلْ حَتْماً تَقْتُلُهُ. كُنْ أَنْتَ أَوَّلَ قَاتِلِيهِ، ثُمَّ يَعْقُبُكَ بَقِيَّةُ الشَّعْبِ. 10ارْجُمْهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ،لأَنَّهُ سَعَى أَنْ يُضِلَّكَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِك الَّذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ دِيَارِ مِصْرَ مِنْ نِيرِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ، 11فَيَشِيعَ الْخَبَرُ بَيْنَ الإِسْرَائِيلِيِّينَ جَمِيعِهِمْ وَيَخَافُونَ، وَلاَ يُعَاوِدُونَ ارْتِكَابَ مِثْلِ هَذَا الأَمْرِ الشَّنِيعِ بَيْنَكُمْ.
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

هل ترين يا اختي السبب المظلل بالاحمر ام انك تتعامين عنه؟
فالسبب ليس الارتداد هنا
السبب هو : لأنه سعي ان يضلّك عن الرب
بالاضافة ان هذه شريعة اليهود في البرية .. اي بمثابة قانون دولة
و نحن تعاليمنا نأخذها من الانجيل من اقوال السيد المسيح

اترك للأخوة التعليق التفصيلي علي النص​*


----------



## kameila (16 يونيو 2010)

* التثنية 13   (6-18)
 6وَإِذَا أَضَلَّكَ  سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ، أَوِ  ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ، أَوْ  زَوْجَتُكَ الْمَحْبُوبَةُ، أَوْ صَدِيقُكَ  الْحَمِيمُ قَائِلاً:  لِنَذْهَبْ وَنَعْبُدْ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى غَرِيبَةً  عَنْكَ وَعَنْ آبَائِكَ  7مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الأُخْرَى الْمُحِيطَةِ  بِكَ أَوِ الْبَعِيدَةِ  عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَاهَا،  8فَلاَ تَسْتَجِبْ لَهُ  وَلاَ تُصْغِ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ يُشْفِقْ قَلْبُكَ  عَلَيْهِ، وَلاَ  تَتَرََّأفْ بِهِ، وَلاَ تَتَسَتَّرْ عَلَيْهِ. 9بَلْ  حَتْماً تَقْتُلُهُ.  كُنْ أَنْتَ أَوَّلَ قَاتِلِيهِ، ثُمَّ يَعْقُبُكَ  بَقِيَّةُ الشَّعْبِ.  10ارْجُمْهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ، لأَنَّهُ  سَعَى أَنْ  يُضِلَّكَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ  دِيَارِ مِصْرَ  مِنْ نِيرِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ، 11فَيَشِيعَ الْخَبَرُ بَيْنَ   الإِسْرَائِيلِيِّينَ جَمِيعِهِمْ وَيَخَافُونَ، وَلاَ يُعَاوِدُونَ   ارْتِكَابَ مِثْلِ هَذَا الأَمْرِ الشَّنِيعِ بَيْنَكُمْ.


شوف يا اخى الرد الى بالاحمر 
والكلام الى انت عامل عليه خط 
معناه يا اخى انك تقتله عشان مش يغويك ويخليك انت كمان 
تغير دينك الى هو المسحيه 

*
سفر التثنية ص١٧:
 ( إذا وجد في وسطك رجل أو إمرأة، يفعل شراً و يعبد   آلهة أخرى .. قد عمل ذلك الرجس في إسرائيل، فأخرج ذلك الرجل أو تلك المرأة،   و أرجمه بالحجارة حتى يموت .. فتخرج الشر من وسطك ).

وحضرتك مش رديت على ده 

ومنتظره باقى الاعضاء 


​


----------



## kameila (16 يونيو 2010)

*تثنية 13*
*  6 واذا اغواك سرا اخوك  ابن امك او ابنك او ابنتك او امرأة حضنك او صاحبك الذي مثل نفسك قائلا نذهب  ونعبد آلهة اخرى لم تعرفها انت ولا آباؤك*
*          7 من آلهة الشعوب الذين حولك القريبين منك او البعيدين عنك من  اقصاء الارض          الى اقصائها*
*          8 فلا ترض منه ولا تسمع له ولا تشفق عينك عليه ولا ترقّ له ولا  تستره*
*          9 بل قتلا تقتله. يدك تكون عليه اولا لقتله ثم ايدي جميع الشعب  اخيرا. *
*          10 ترجمه بالحجارة حتى يموت. لانه التمس ان يطوّحك عن الرب الهك  الذي اخرجك          من ارض مصر من بيت العبودية. *
*          11 فيسمع جميع اسرائيل ويخافون ولا يعودون يعملون مثل هذا الامر  الشرير في          وسطك*



*تثنية 172 اذا وجد في وسطك في احد ابوابك التي يعطيك الرب  الهك رجل او امرأة يفعل شرا في  عيني الرب الهك بتجاوز عهده*
*  3 ويذهب ويعبد آلهة اخرى ويسجد لها او للشمس او للقمر او لكل من جند  السماء. الشيء  الذي لم أوص به. *
*  4 وأخبرت وسمعت وفحصت جيدا واذا الأمر صحيح اكيد قد عمل ذلك الرجس في  اسرائيل*
*  5 فاخرج ذلك الرجل او تلك المرأة الذي فعل ذلك الامر الشرير الى ابوابك  الرجل او  المرأة وارجمه بالحجارة حتى يموت. *
*  6 على فم شاهدين او ثلاثة شهود يقتل الذي يقتل. لا يقتل على فم شاهد واحد.  *
*  7 ايدي الشهود تكون عليه اولا لقتله ثم ايدي جميع الشعب اخيرا فتنزع الشر  من وسطك*


*وهذا برده نفس الكلام بس بشويه اختلفات *

*لان طبعا زى ما حضرتك عارف ان الكلام بيتحرف بطريقه فظيعه *

*وحضرتك لحد الان مش جاوبت عليا *

​


----------



## Alcrusader (16 يونيو 2010)

kameila قال:


> *على فكره مش عارفه
> 
> بس اقسم بالله
> 
> ...



*مش مشكلة عزيزتي، ما من أحد ولد متعلم. الإنسان بيتعلم مع الوقت. 
فكما يقول المسيح  في متى 7: 7 "اسالوا تعطوا، اطلبوا تجدوا، اقرعوا يفتح لكم"

فقط علينا أن نعرف أين نسأل...

الواضح المزعومة صديقتك إما هي بتضحك عليك أو انها ليست مسيحية إلا بالإسم...*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 يونيو 2010)

*



			شوف يا اخى الرد الى بالاحمر 
والكلام الى انت عامل عليه خط 
معناه يا اخى انك تقتله عشان مش يغويك ويخليك انت كمان 
تغير دينك الى هو المسحيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


خطأ .. اللي هي اليهودية مش المسيحية
شوفتي بقي انك كذّابة؟




			وهذا برده نفس الكلام بس بشويه اختلفات 

لان طبعا زى ما حضرتك عارف ان الكلام بيتحرف بطريقه فظيعه 

وحضرتك لحد الان مش جاوبت عليا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مفيش اختلافات ايتها الجاهلة
لأن النص الاصلي هو باللغة العبرية
و هذه النصوص هي ترجمات عن النص الاصلي
و الاختلاف يكون بين الترجمات
فلدينا الكتاب بأكثر من ترجمة و هذا ليس اختلاف في النص الاصلي
لو كنت تعرفين ابجديات الكتاب المقدس لما وقعت في هذا الخطأ الفادح
انظري باقي الترجمات هنا : 
http://www.arabchurch.com/bible.php

و الرد عليكي قادم متقلقيش

النص بترجمة الفانديك لأنها أدق

6 «وَإِذَا أَغْوَاكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ أَوِ امْرَأَةُ حِضْنِكَ أَوْ صَاحِبُكَ الذِي مِثْلُ نَفْسِكَ قَائِلاً: نَذْهَبُ وَنَعْبُدُ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى لمْ تَعْرِفْهَا أَنْتَ وَلا آبَاؤُكَ 
7 مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الذِينَ حَوْلكَ القَرِيبِينَ مِنْكَ أَوِ البَعِيدِينَ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ الأَرْضِ إِلى أَقْصَائِهَا 
8 فَلا تَرْضَ مِنْهُ وَلا تَسْمَعْ لهُ وَلا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ عَليْهِ وَلا تَرِقَّ لهُ وَلا تَسْتُرْهُ 
9 بَل قَتْلاً تَقْتُلُهُ. يَدُكَ تَكُونُ عَليْهِ أَوَّلاً لِقَتْلِهِ ثُمَّ أَيْدِي جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ أَخِيراً. 
10 تَرْجُمُهُ بِالحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ لأَنَّهُ التَمَسَ أَنْ يُطَوِّحَكَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ الذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ العُبُودِيَّةِ. ​11 فَيَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيل وَيَخَافُونَ وَلا يَعُودُونَ يَعْمَلُونَ مِثْل هَذَا الأَمْرِ الشِّرِّيرِ فِي وَسَطِكَ.​​​*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 يونيو 2010)

*


kameila قال:



على فكره مش عارفه 

بس اقسم بالله 

ان ليا واحده صحبتى مسحيه بقولها لو 
حد من دينكم غير ديانه 

قالت نفسى كلامى ده 

الا اذا كان الصليب الى عليها ده لعبه ومش عارفه دينها 
وبتضحك عليا 
بس دى اعز اصحابى 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كذبة أخري​*


----------



## kameila (16 يونيو 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *​​
> **​​
> ** خطأ .. اللي هي اليهودية مش المسيحية​​
> ** شوفتي بقي انك كذّابة؟​​
> ...


*


يا اخى هذا الكتاب المقدس * *
انا مش جايبه حاجه من عندى ولا الى انا منزلها 
ودى مش يهوديه 

وبعدين انت بعتلى النص اهو 
والنص شبه الى انا كتباه 
انت هتقتله ليه عشان هيحاول يخرجك من دينك 
يا اخى افهمنى انا مش بقوللك مين صح ومين غلط 
انت مسيحى على دماغى او حتى يهودى 
لكم دينكم وليا دين 
احنا بنكلم بصراحه الوقتى 
احنا عندنا ف الاسلام الارتداء عن الدين الاسلام عقابه القتل 
وف المسحيه نفس الكلام بالظبط

دى مش كتب يهوديه او اسرائليه 
دى مسحيه 
*​


----------



## ريما 14 (16 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز Jesus  

صدقني انا نفس الشي قريت هاد النص من اكتر من موقع

وبين انوا في حد الردة في المسيحية 

وانا وضحتلك هادا الشي لما رديت عليك في موضوع حد الردة في الاسلام

وقلتلك في اخر مشاركة الي 

قلتلك انوا هاد الحكم ليس فقط موجود في الاسلام 

تحياتي اخي


----------



## kameila (16 يونيو 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *​
> ** كذبة أخري​*


*

ماشى يبقى صحبتى المسحيه دى كدابه بقا * *
والى بتقولهوله ليا دى كدب 


*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 يونيو 2010)

> التثنية 13 (6-18)
> 6وَإِذَا *أَضَلَّكَ* سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ، أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ، أَوْ زَوْجَتُكَ الْمَحْبُوبَةُ، أَوْ صَدِيقُكَ الْحَمِيمُ *قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَنَعْبُدْ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى غَرِيبَةً عَنْكَ وَعَنْ آبَائِكَ 7مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الأُخْرَى الْمُحِيطَةِ بِكَ أَوِ الْبَعِيدَةِ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَاهَا،* 8فَلاَ تَسْتَجِبْ لَهُ وَلاَ تُصْغِ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ يُشْفِقْ قَلْبُكَ عَلَيْهِ، وَلاَ تَتَرََّأفْ بِهِ، وَلاَ تَتَسَتَّرْ عَلَيْهِ. 9بَلْ حَتْماً تَقْتُلُهُ. كُنْ أَنْتَ أَوَّلَ قَاتِلِيهِ، ثُمَّ يَعْقُبُكَ بَقِيَّةُ الشَّعْبِ. 10ارْجُمْهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ، لأَنَّهُ سَعَى أَنْ يُضِلَّكَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ دِيَارِ مِصْرَ مِنْ نِيرِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ، 11فَيَشِيعَ الْخَبَرُ بَيْنَ الإِسْرَائِيلِيِّينَ جَمِيعِهِمْ وَيَخَافُونَ، وَلاَ يُعَاوِدُونَ ارْتِكَابَ مِثْلِ هَذَا الأَمْرِ الشَّنِيعِ بَيْنَكُمْ.





> سفر التثنية ص١٧:
> ( إذا وجد *في وسطك* رجل أو إمرأة، يفعل شراً و يعبد آلهة أخرى .. قد *عمل ذلك الرجس في إسرائيل،* فأخرج ذلك الرجل أو تلك المرأة، و أرجمه بالحجارة حتى يموت .. فتخرج الشر من وسطك ).



هذا فى العهد القديم ..
هذا كان فى اليهودية .... قبل مجئ المسيح .

الردة .. هو قتل اى واحد يغير دينه فى اى وقت وفى اى مكان ..

هل هنا حد ردة .. ؟؟؟
فى النصين ( وبقراءة ما هو ملون بالاحمر )
نجد قتل من ترك الاله فقط لمن بقى فى اسرائيل ولم يترك اسرائيل مظهرا عبادته بالالهه الغريبة .. او حاول ضلالة الاخرين .. هذا كان يقتل .

يعنى لو واحد كان عايز يسيب الاله ويروح يعبد بقرة ..كان بيروح براحته .. بس يسيب اسرائيل ولا يضل غيره ...
فهمتى ؟؟


لماذا هذا العقاب فى العهد القديم قبل المسيح .؟؟
اولا لازم تعرفى ان الاله الحقيقى لا يأمر بقتل احد على الفاضى ..

الله كان يريد الحفاظ على شعبه اسرائيل من عبادة الاوثان وعبادة 
الالهه الغريبة المنتشرة فى الشعوب المجاورة ( وخاصة ان شعب اسرائيل يتأثر بشدة بمن حوله .. اقرأى سفر القضاة ) . وهذا العقاب كان لسبب هام جدا .. 
السبب هو ان عن طريق هذا الشعب ومن نسلهم سيجئ المسيح الذى سيخلص الجميع من سلطان الشيطان وسلطان الموت الابدى عليهم ..
فكان لابد ان يحافظ الله على شعبه من عبادة الالهة الغريبة .. لكى يجئ المسيح من نسلهم .. لينقذنى انا وانتى من سلطان الموت ويعطينى انا وانتى القدرة على استخدام دمه فى غفران الخطايا .

يعنى هذا العقاب فى العهد القديم كان من اجلى ومن اجلك انتى .



المفاجأة الكبرى .. فى المسيحية ..

هذا هو عقاب من كان مسيحى وترك المسيحية 


> 9 كُلُّ مَنْ تَعَدَّى وَلَمْ يَثْبُتْ فِي تَعْلِيمِ الْمَسِيحِ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ اللهُ. وَمَنْ يَثْبُتْ فِي تَعْلِيمِ الْمَسِيحِ فَهَذَا لَهُ الآبُ وَالابْنُ جَمِيعاً.
> 10 إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِيكُمْ وَلاَ يَجِيءُ بِهَذَا التَّعْلِيمِ، فَلاَ تَقْبَلُوهُ فِي الْبَيْتِ، وَلاَ تَقُولُوا لَهُ سَلاَمٌ.
> 11 لأَنَّ مَنْ يُسَلِّمُ عَلَيْهِ يَشْتَرِكُ فِي أَعْمَالِهِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ.


هذا هو عقاب من يترك المسيح .. فقط لا نخالطه .

هل رأيتى الفرق .

بعدما جاء المسيح ( محققا نبوات العهد القديم ) .. لم يعد هناك حاجة لهذا العقاب .. ولذا فقط لا نخالط من ترك المسيح مفضلا العالم عليه ..

فقط منع المخالطة .. هذا هو اقصى عقاب قى المسيحية لمن ترك المسيح ..

عايز اشوف تعليقك .


----------



## kameila (16 يونيو 2010)

*


اهل المودة قال:



			اخي العزيز jesus  

صدقني انا نفس الشي قريت هاد النص من اكتر من موقع

وبين انوا في حد الردة في المسيحية 

وانا وضحتلك هادا الشي لما رديت عليك في موضوع حد الردة في الاسلام

وقلتلك في اخر مشاركة الي 

قلتلك انوا هاد الحكم ليس فقط موجود في الاسلام 

تحياتي اخي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



طبعا الارتداء عن الدين عقابه القتل 
سواء كان مسلم او مسيحى او يهودى 
وشكر اليكى لمشاركتك 

*​


----------



## Twin (16 يونيو 2010)

*جميل جداً صدقوني ....*

*طويب لنا وقفة .............. فهماك الكثير من التعديات*
*نجيب علي السؤال ونعود من جديد للتعديات والمخلافات*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (16 يونيو 2010)

*



			يا اخى هذا الكتاب المقدس 
انا مش جايبه حاجه من عندى ولا الى انا منزلها 
ودى مش يهوديه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


واضح انك مش بتكذبي
لكن انتي فقط جاهلة شوية
يا اختي
العهد القديم هو الشريعة اليهودية
شريعة اليهود
نحن الآن ننفذ وصايا و تعاليم المسيح
ما تقولينه هو عن شعب اليهود
بني اسرائيل
فلا تقولي : ودي مش اليهودية
خصوصا لما تكوني مش فاهمة حاجة

ارجعي لأول سفر التثنية هتلاقيه كل شوية الرب يقول لموسي : بَنِي اسْرَائِيل قائلا

فهمتي؟




			وبعدين انت بعتلى النص اهو 
والنص شبه الى انا كتباه 
انت هتقتله ليه عشان هيحاول يخرجك من دينك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش ديني يا اختي ركّزي
اليهودية شريعة العقد القديم
هذه شريعة موسي




			يا اخى افهمنى انا مش بقوللك مين صح ومين غلط 
انت مسيحى على دماغى او حتى يهودى 
لكم دينكم وليا دين 
احنا بنكلم بصراحه الوقتى 
احنا عندنا ف الاسلام الارتداء عن الدين الاسلام عقابه القتل 
وف المسحيه نفس الكلام بالظبط
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لا مش في المسيحية
هذه شريعة اليهود




			دى مش كتب يهوديه او اسرائليه 
دى مسحيه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب حد يدخل يفهمها بقي
يا اختي بلاش تفتي في اللي متفهميش فيه
اسألي عشان الناس تجاوبك
اليهودية و المسيحية هم طريق واحد و دين واحد
ولكن هناك شريعة قبل مجئ المسيح و هي شريعة موسي
و شريعة بعد مجئ المسيح و هي وصايا المسيح
و العهدين : العهد القديم اللي هو التوراه
العهد الجديد اللي هو الانجيل
كلهم الكتاب المقدس




			وبين انوا في حد الردة في المسيحية 

وانا وضحتلك هادا الشي لما رديت عليك في موضوع حد الردة في الاسلام

وقلتلك في اخر مشاركة الي 

قلتلك انوا هاد الحكم ليس فقط موجود في الاسلام
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


لآخر مرة هقول ان هذا الحكم ليس في المسيحية
التكوين و الخروج و اللاوين و العدد و التثنية هم الخمسة اسفار شريعة موسي​*


----------



## kameila (16 يونيو 2010)

*!ابن الملك!*

*لا يا اخى اشك ف ذللك *
*يمكن انت مش جيب العقويه كامله *
*لان انا مش الى مالفه الكتاب او انا الى عامله *
*وبعدين الكتاب ف العهد القديم كان من المسحيه وليس من اليهوديه *
*يا اخى انما من المسحيه ذات نفسها *

*والى حصل ان كل واحد الوقتى بيعرب الكلام على مزاجه *
*يعنى فف اى كنيسه هتلقى صوره غير الى ف الكنيسه التانيه *
*ليه لان دراسه المسحيه مش من كتاب واحد بل من عده كتب ومختلفه عن بعضها *
*لانه بيتحرف والقديم هو الصحيح والقديم ليس بيهودى انما مسحيه يا اخى *

*لا تعتبر ردى انى بكدبك او حاجه لا انا بوضح الصوره وانا مش عاوزاك ترتد عن الدين *
*ولو المسلمين كانوا بيعتبروا المسحيين مرتدين عن الدين *
*كان زمان حكم عليكم بالقتل انما احنا والله بنحبكم بدليل ان عندى اصحاب مسحين *
*كتير واعرفهم واعز اصحابى منهم (متفرجتش على فيلم حسن ومرقص ولا ايه ) *

*احنا المفروض نحاكم بس الى بيرتد عن دينه *
*يعنى الى كان مسلم وغير ديانته *
*وبرده الى كان مسيحى وغير دينته عندكوا القتل *
*وعندنا وعند اى ديانه اخرى *
*كنت شوفت فيديو قتل واحد مسلمه ارتدت عن ديانتها بالحجاره والموت *
*بس مش لاقيه الفيديو ده اعتذر بشده يعنى*
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 يونيو 2010)

*



والى حصل ان كل واحد الوقتى بيعرب الكلام على مزاجه 
يعنى فف اى كنيسه هتلقى صوره غير الى ف الكنيسه التانيه 
ليه لان دراسه المسحيه مش من كتاب واحد بل من عده كتب ومختلفه عن بعضها 
لانه بيتحرف والقديم هو الصحيح والقديم ليس بيهودى انما مسحيه يا اخى 


أنقر للتوسيع...

*لا يا اختى... احنا مش زى المسلمين اللى فيهم كل واحد ماشى بتفسيره ..

عندك سؤال تانى .. اسألى فى موضوع جديد
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=81187*



!ابن الملك!

لا يا اخى اشك ف ذللك 
يمكن انت مش جيب العقويه كامله 



أنقر للتوسيع...

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=81187http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=81187http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=81187*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=81187
ليس فى ديننا ما نخبيه . ولو فى حاجة .. اتفضلى اكتبيها .. محدش منعك

بل انا اطلب منك انك تقرأى الكتاب المقدس .. ( فى الحقيقة انا اتمنى ذلك )


دلوقتى انا منتظر اعتذار عن اتهامك الجزافى عن جهل بكلمة الله ..​


----------



## حمورابي (16 يونيو 2010)

*تحية
تسجيل متابعة . 
ولي عودة في الموضوع إنْ شاء الله . *


----------



## Twin (16 يونيو 2010)

*انا شايف السؤال واضح*

*هل امرت المسيحية بقتل المرتد ؟*

*اولاً المسيحية ليست دين يعتنق ومن ثم أرتد عنه*

*المسيحية حياة وإن قبلتها وعشتها لا أستطيع تركها *
*لأنه من المستحيل أن يكون الله بنفسه أبي ومن أحبني*
*وأذهب الي أخري ليست فيها سوي عبد حقير لا أستطيع أن أتلفظ بقول يا أبي الي الله*

*دية أول نقطة ....*

*والمسيحية يا أختي رأسها المسيح رب المجد وإله الكل ...*
*كيف يقول لي حب عدوك وصلي لآجله ومن ورا كده يقولي أقتله .... ده مش صح*​ 
*نأتي للنص الموضوع ....*
[q-bible]6 «وَإِذَا أَغْوَاكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ أَوِ امْرَأَةُ حِضْنِكَ أَوْ صَاحِبُكَ الذِي مِثْلُ نَفْسِكَ قَائِلاً: نَذْهَبُ وَنَعْبُدُ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى لمْ تَعْرِفْهَا أَنْتَ وَلا آبَاؤُكَ 
7 مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الذِينَ حَوْلكَ القَرِيبِينَ مِنْكَ أَوِ البَعِيدِينَ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ الأَرْضِ إِلى أَقْصَائِهَا 
8 فَلا تَرْضَ مِنْهُ وَلا تَسْمَعْ لهُ وَلا تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ عَليْهِ وَلا تَرِقَّ لهُ وَلا تَسْتُرْهُ 
9 بَل قَتْلاً تَقْتُلُهُ. يَدُكَ تَكُونُ عَليْهِ أَوَّلاً لِقَتْلِهِ ثُمَّ أَيْدِي جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ أَخِيراً. 
10 تَرْجُمُهُ بِالحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ لأَنَّهُ التَمَسَ أَنْ يُطَوِّحَكَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ الذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ العُبُودِيَّةِ. 
11 فَيَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيل وَيَخَافُونَ وَلا يَعُودُونَ يَعْمَلُونَ مِثْل هَذَا الأَمْرِ الشِّرِّيرِ فِي وَسَطِكَ. [/q-bible]​ 
*هنا النص وبوضح ليس عن تارك الله دون سبب*
* بل علي من يترك ويعثر الأخرين .... ده الذي يرجم ده أولاً *

*وثانياً هذه الشريعه أو الوصيه مقدمه للشعب اليهودي *
*الشعب الغليظ الشعب الناكر الذي ينكر الله سريعاً ودائماً*
*فهو شعب قاسي القلب *
*فهو الشعب الذي أخرجه الله من أرض مصر بأيات عجيبه وبمجرد الخروج ذاد التزمر وأنكار وجود الله الي أن وصلت لعبادة وثن *
*هذا هو الشعب الموجه له هذه الوصية*
*فهي وجهت لشعب كان الله يحبه وكان هذا الشعب لا يحب الله *
*وموجهة لشعب دائماً ينحرف بل ويعشق الأنحراف لذلك كانت دائماً العقاب قوي ودموي*
*وهذا بسبب قضيه الخلاص والحفاظ علي النسل الي أن يتجسد الله ويظهر بالجسد في ملي الزمان لفداء العالم*

*ولكن بعد المجئ شتت هذا الشعب ودمرت مدنه ولكن له ومازالت له توبه ورجوع*

*وهناك سبب أخر*
*أن يكون الله معك وبوسطك يحبك ويحفظك ويتراي لك وأنت تتركه دون سبب هذه قلة أدب*

*أما عن ما يحدث الأن فأنا أتمني أن أجد شخص ترك المسيح بسبب مقنع *
*سبب بعيد عن الجنس والجواز بالقسم وأشهار الأسلام*
*أو سبب بعيد عن المال والشهرة *

*وأخيراً كونك تجهلي الكتاب المقدس فهذا شأنك*
*وأيضاً ها أنا أحذرك لا داعي لتفسير الكتاب علي هواكي*

*أنت هنا تسألي فقط*

*ولي عودة مجددة*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 يونيو 2010)

> يا اختي
> العهد القديم هو الشريعة اليهودية
> شريعة اليهود
> نحن الآن ننفذ وصايا و تعاليم المسيح
> ما تقولينه هو عن شعب اليهود


المشكلة مش فى هذا الجزء فقط استاذى .

المشكلة ان حتى اليهودى اللى عايز يسيب الاله ويعبد انشالله بقرة .. كان يسيب اسرائيل ويعمل اللى عايزه .
القتل هو فقط لمن بقى فى اسرائيل جاهرا بعبادته .. او حاول ان يضل الاخرين ..

وبالرغم من ذلك .. فهذا كان لسبب .. والسبب كان انقاذ طارح السؤال وانقاذنا جميعا من سلطان الموت . كما وضحت فى الرد 15


----------



## kameila (16 يونيو 2010)

***************************

*مادمتي مقتنعه بأن الكتاب المقدس محرف فلماذا أنتي هنا*

*هذا القسم للسؤال والجواب فقط*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (16 يونيو 2010)

> وهذا دليلى على تحريف الكتاب المقدس


وشكرا ..

وصل الرد كاملا .. حتى انك صدمتى !!!!

نشكر الرب على وصول الاجابة .. 
ولنترك هذ الموضوع عبرة ودرس لكل واحد بياخد كوبى بست من غير قراءة ودراسة ..

ربنا ينور حياتك .. ويرشدك.


----------



## kameila (16 يونيو 2010)

*Twin*

*ارجو منك احترام دينى زى ما انا بحترم دينك *
*وعدم الوصول الى الفاظ شاذه والفاظ عن نبى الله محمد عليه السلام *
*وعن الله سبحانه وتعالى *
*نحن هنا نناقش لا ان احنا نشتم ونهزء بعض *
*انا احترمتكوا اهو وبتناقش بعد الخروج عن اللفاظ السئيه *
*وارجو ان يكون الكلام باسلوب ارقى من هذا *​


----------



## Twin (16 يونيو 2010)

kameila قال:


> *twin*​
> 
> 
> *ارجو منك احترام دينى زى ما انا بحترم دينك *
> ...


 
*لا إله الا المسيح*
*فين عدم الأخترام لدينك ولنبيك*​ 
*يارب أرحمنا *​


----------



## حمورابي (16 يونيو 2010)

*تحية
أتمنى ان لا أكون ثقيلاً في هذا الحوار وأتمنى ان يكون لهُ هدف وأتجاه أيجابي . 
الزميلة /  kameila 
سؤال قد يخطر في بال كثيرين من الساءِلين والمستفسرين 
هل يجوز القتل في المسيحية من أجل تنفيذ أحكام الله . 
أكيد وبمختصر مفيد الجواب ( لا ) 
المقارنة التي تفضلت بها . بعيدة جداً عن النسب والمعاير المدركة وحتى بعيدة ب الفارق الزمني و الوقتي وحتى التشريعي . 

بمعنى 
يجب أدراك 
1-	الفترة الزمنية . التي صُدر فيها هذا الحكم والتشريع او القانون إنْ صح التعبير 
2-	الطريقة التي عولج بها هذ القانون من قبل الحاكم . نفسهُ ( الله ) 
  بعد التوعية وبعد التحذير وبعد أعطاك الحرية المطلقة التي وإن كانت موجودة حينها ولكن تم عرضها بشكل أكبر حسب توسع وأدراك فهم الأنسان للمفهوم الرباني والمعنى الألهي لوضع مثل هكذا قوانين . وتشرايع . 

لقد مشى الله مع الأنسان بحسب فهمه ِ لتواجد قوة فوق الطبيعة مع عقله ِ  المحدود والذي بمرور قرون وسنوات كثيرة لاتُعد ولاتحصى تطور هذا العقل البشري الى قابل لتحمل وتقبل أفكار قد لم يكن يتقبلها ألأنسان الأول 
ولأحداث أيضاً تطورت بمرور السنين الى أسلوب أفضل حسب تصرف الأنسان وحسب فهم الأنسان للحرية المطلقة التي تم أعطاءُهُِ أياها . 
لقد تعامل الله مع ألأنسان ك تعامل الأب مع أبنه ِ وتم تشبيه ِ القرابة التي تواجد في العائلة بين أفراد العائلة وبين الله والبشر على أساس أنهم وأن تواجدوا حسب المفهوم البشري على الأرض والله في السماء ف أنهم ليسوا ببعيدين عنهُ وهو ليس ببعيد عنهم بل يسمع حتى صوتهم وصلاتهم . 


من هذا المنطلق وهذا المفهوم الرباني لجعل الأنسان يمشى في طريق يرسمهُ الله بما انهُ كلي المعرفة والعلم فهو أدرى بمصلحة ألأنسان الذي لايعلم بعد دقائق ماذا يحدث ُ لهُ . 
لقد شرع الله في تعليم الأنسان منذُ القدم بحفظ القوانين . والتشريعات فكان هنالك من مستهزء وكان هنالك مِن مَن سمع لهذه ِ التشريعات الإلهيه 

ولمن لم يسمع التشريع : 


تم فرض عقوبات وحسب الفترة الزمنية و تواجد الأنسان . 
أستطاع الله وبكل سهولة أن يرجم آدم وحواء وأن يقوم بأي فعل يراهُ مناسباً ولكن سار مع العقل البشري لمفهوم كسر الوصايا الذي قام به ِ الأنسان . على الأرض من أول مخلوق والى اليوم الكسر مستمر . 
تطورت القوانين والتشريعات الي أن وصلت الى مرحلة عقوبة شديدة جداً 
ولكن هذا من صالح ألأنسان الجيد وليس الخاطئ 
بما ان الخاطئ لايحتمل قوانين الربانية ولايعير لها أهتمام 
فضل الله عقاب الخاطئ . 


لمصلحة الصالح لكي لايمشي في هذه الطريق المهلكة التي مشى بها هذا الذي هلك لأنهُ سوف يصبح مُرشد لهلاك كثيرين أخرين ان لم يكن هنالك حكم وتشريع قاسي سوف يصبح الأمر ويتحول الى عصيان كبير . ورفض . 
أقتلاع المرض من الجسم أفضل من النظر اليه َ لأنهُ لن يعود الى حالته ِ الطبيعية الأولى . هذا ألأنسان الذي كان يُرجم كان قد أدى دور كبير في فساد المجتمع ( حينها ) مما أدى الى تحويل الشعب المجموع ومن بعد سنين كبيرة الى شعب يحب ان يذهب كل واحد الى ما يريد والى تنفيذ ما يود . 
وإن كان كسر لوصايا الله . 
ولكن 


بمرور السنوات وتطور العقل البشري وبما إن هذه ليسة وصايا أزلية ولكن كانت وقتية لحصر شعب و زمرة من الناس في نطاق معين تم أزالة هذه القوانين  وتحويلهُا الى مفهوم مقبول من الجميع . 
هل يوجد الأن يهودي يرجم . أكيد لا . حتى المحافظين 
يجب التركيز في نقطة إن السيد المسيح وضح كل شئ بمفهوم بعيد جداً 
وكما يقول المثل الروسي 
تنظر العيد بعيداً ولكن العقل أبعد 
السيد المسيح نظر الى الأنسان بعقل أبعد وتطور مستمر . لهُ 
وتقبل التشاريع والأحكام التي وضحها . بشكل كبير جداً 
إن العقوبة منذُ الأن هي لله . 


الأنسان حر يختار الخلاص أم الهلاك 
العمل الذي أعطي لي كلمتهُ وأتممتهُ فلكل واحد من البشر الحرية في ان يكون ابن لله أم ان يكون ابن للهلاك . 

بمعنى أن السيد المسيح 
وضح أن كل شئ كان لقسوة قلوب الشعب الذي كان لفترة معينة . 
والتشريعات والقوانين الوقتية كان ولابد أن تزول بعد وصول الانسان لمرفئ فهم مقاصد الله 

آيات كثيرة من الكتاب المقدس تدعم ما قلتهُ أعلاهُ 

ولكن سوف أذكر أيه  فقط 



رسالة العبرانيين أصحاح 13 

وَأَمَّا الْعَاهِرُونَ وَالزُّنَاةُ فَسَيَدِينُهُمُ اللهُ.*


----------



## Twin (16 يونيو 2010)

*أهناك من يريد وضع أجابات أخري يا أحبه*
*أنا في الأنتظار*

*وربنا يبارك محبتكم وخدمتك*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (16 يونيو 2010)

*الأخت كاميليا

سبب الرجم في النص واضح وصريح .. ليس لمن ارتد فقط ولكن لمن حاول تضليل الأخرين ايضا
**10ارْجُمْهُ  بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ،لأَنَّهُ  سَعَى أَنْ يُضِلَّكَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِك الَّذِي  أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ دِيَارِ مِصْرَ مِنْ نِيرِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ،*
*النص واضح وضوح الشمس
اما عن تجاهلك له فهذا أمر يخصك

ـــ

الحكم بالكامل للشريعة اليهودية
شريعة موسى
العهد القديم يابنت الجهابزة هو شريعة موسى
التوراة
الديانة اليهودية
اما عن المرتد او الذي يترك المسيحية فلا يقتل
ولا يرجم
ولا يوجد نص صريح او حتى مبطن او غير ظاهر في تعاليم المسيح تأمرنا او تدعونا لقتل او رجم من ارتد ..

الإجابة واضحة جدا
واللبس عندك
في خلطك بين سبب الرجم اولا
ثم شريعة العهد القديم وتعاليم المسيح ثانيا

راجعي ردود الأخوة 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Alcrusader (16 يونيو 2010)

*إنت شايفة واحد بينرجم في المسيحية إذا ترك دينه يا بنت؟ *


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2010)

*فى نكتة كانت بتتقال زمان ان حوا بتلعب فى شعر ادم وبتقوله بتحبنى يا ادم قالها اتنيلى هو فى غيرك
عقلية المسلم مبتفكرش ولو حتى باول درجات المنطقية
هيرتد لايه يا حبيبى هو فى غير شريعة موسى علشان يتبعها
فى اليهودية ياما تعبد اله العبرانيين يهوه ياما تعبد الهه الامم الوثنية واللى يعبد الهه الامم الوثنية يقطع من بيت اسرائيل 
دا مش ارتداد دا خيانة العهد بين فرد من الشعب مع الاله الذى اخرجهم من ارض مصر 
ردة ايه بقة مش فاهم اللى انتوا بتقولوا عليها


*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (16 يونيو 2010)

kameila قال:


> *طبعا الارتداء عن الدين عقابه القتل *
> *سواء كان مسلم او مسيحى او يهودى *
> *وشكر اليكى لمشاركتك *​



*يعني ايه الارتداد عن الدين عقابه القتل*

*يعني اعبد الاله بالعافيه يعني؟؟؟؟*

*علي فكره اليهود في ايامنا تلك لا يطبقون اي حد للرده مطلقا فتجد يهودي بوذي و يهودي ملحد و يهوي اسلم علنا و يهودي امن بالسيد المسيح ولا حد عليه*

*اليهود متسامحين مع الغير علي فكره و هذا هو الواقع المعاش*

*بس ايام موسي النبي كانت ايام تقويم و تهذيب للشعب دا و غلظه رقبته*

*اما المسيحيه لا رده فيها مطلقا فعلاقتنا بالله علاقه اب بابنه*

*الي يسيب ابوه يستحمل بقي تبعات الحياه*

*انتي مدلسه و مش بتفهمي هذا ليس ذنبنا*

*و شكرا*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 يونيو 2010)

*باختصار يا اخت كاميليا
بعد رد الاخ ابن الملك و الاخ حمورابي اعتقد الامور اتضحت


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2180141&postcount=15
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2180153&postcount=18
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2180258&postcount=28


لكن عاوز اقولك حاجة انتي مش فاهماها

المسيحية ليست دين
المسيحية هي كل كلام الله و اعلانه للبشر
من أيام آدم الي المسيح
بما في ذلك اليهودية و شريعة موسي
فهي جزء من كتابنا
انا لم اتهمك انك اتيتي باسرائيليات كما اعتقدتي انتي

لكن ما اتيتي به انتي فهو من العهد القديم الذي هو شريعة اليهود
و اذا قرأتي سفر التثنية بكامله ولم تبحثي فقط عن الشبهات فيه
لفهمتي كل شئ

اقري كدة معايا


تثنية 1
1 هَذَا هُوَ الكَلامُ الذِي كَلمَ بِهِ مُوسَى جَمِيعَ إِسْرَائِيل فِي عَبْرِ الأُرْدُنِّ فِي البَرِّيَّةِ فِي العَرَبَةِ قُبَالةَ سُوفٍَ بَيْنَ فَارَانَ وَتُوفَل وَلابَانَ وَحَضَيْرُوتَ وَذِي ذَهَبٍ.

تثنية 4
1 «فَالآنَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ اسْمَعِ الفَرَائِضَ وَالأَحْكَامَ التِي أَنَا أُعَلِّمُكُمْ لِتَعْمَلُوهَا لِتَحْيُوا وَتَدْخُلُوا وَتَمْتَلِكُوا الأَرْضَ التِي الرَّبُّ إِلهُ آبَائِكُمْ يُعْطِيكُمْ.

44 وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الشَّرِيعَةُ التِي وَضَعَهَا مُوسَى أَمَامَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيل.

تثنية 5
1 وَدَعَا مُوسَى جَمِيعَ إِسْرَائِيل وَقَال لهُمْ: «اِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ الفَرَائِضَ وَالأَحْكَامَ التِي أَتَكَلمُ بِهَا فِي مَسَامِعِكُمُ اليَوْمَ وَتَعَلمُوهَا وَاحْتَرِزُوا لِتَعْمَلُوهَا.

تثنية 6
3 فَاسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ وَاحْتَرِزْ لِتَعْمَل لِيَكُونَ لكَ خَيْرٌ وَتَكْثُرَ جِدّاً كَمَا كَلمَكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ آبَائِكَ فِي أَرْضٍ تَفِيضُ لبَناً وَعَسَلاً. 
4 «إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ: الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا رَبٌّ وَاحِدٌ.

تثنية 9
1 «إِسْمَعْ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ أَنْتَ اليَوْمَ عَابِرٌ الأُرْدُنَّ لِتَدْخُل وَتَمْتَلِكَ شُعُوباً أَكْبَرَ وَأَعْظَمَ مِنْكَ وَمُدُناً عَظِيمَةً وَمُحَصَّنَةً إِلى السَّمَاءِ.

تثنية 13
11 فَيَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيل وَيَخَافُونَ وَلا يَعُودُونَ يَعْمَلُونَ مِثْل هَذَا الأَمْرِ الشِّرِّيرِ فِي وَسَطِكَ.​
ياريت تكوني فهمتي الفكرة
المسيحية و احكامها و تعاليمها تاخديها من العهد الجديد
الاننجيل بحسب المبشرين الاربعة
اعمال الرسل و رسالات بولس الرسول و بطرس الرسول و الؤريا
​*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 يونيو 2010)

ممكن تفتح موضوع جديد بسؤالك ..
ارجوك لا تتردد
من هنا http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=-1&f=12

لان هذا الكلام خارج عن الموضوع .. النظام حلو


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 يونيو 2010)

*الاعدام في الغرب عقوبه علمانيه لا علاقه لها بالمسيحيه ما الثوره الفرنسيه ثوره ملحده و قادتها استعملوا المقصله*

*و عموما معلوماتك قديمه عن الاعدام في امريكا*

*هو بقي بالحقنه السامه مش الكرسي الكهربائي ههههههههههههههه*

*العقوبه دي الدوله حددتها لا شئ اخر*​


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 يونيو 2010)

*نطلب من الاشراف اغلاق الموضوع لانتهاء الغرض
و علي اي سائل طرح سؤاله في موضوع منفصل​*


----------



## crusader (22 يونيو 2010)

كلنا نعلم أن الرسول بولس كان يهودي متعصب متطرف يعرف هذه التعاليم أحسن من الأخت كاميليا فما قول الرسول بولس في المرتد:-

"لأن كثيرون يسيرون ممن كنت أذكرهم لكم مرارا و ألان أذكرهم أيضا باكيا و هم أعداء صليب المسيح" فيلبي 3:18

فهل قال هات سيف و أذبحهم ولا كان بيذكرهم في صلاته بدموع؟؟؟حتي و هم أعداء الصليب


----------



## fredyyy (25 يونيو 2010)

crusader قال:


> كلنا نعلم أن الرسول بولس كان يهودي متعصب متطرف يعرف هذه التعاليم أحسن من الأخت كاميليا فما قول الرسول بولس في المرتد:-
> 
> "لأن كثيرون يسيرون ممن كنت أذكرهم لكم مرارا و ألان أذكرهم أيضا باكيا و هم أعداء صليب المسيح" فيلبي 3:18
> 
> ...


 

*رد منطقي رائع *

*ولك مني تقييم *


----------



## _magic_ (10 يوليو 2010)

انا عندي سؤال ممكن يؤدي الي فصلي من المنتدي 

هو ليه كل الي بيتفصل مسلمين 

مع ان الكثير بل كل الاعضاء المسيحين المحترمين 

بيشتموا وبيسبوا الاسلام ولا نا واخويا علي المسلمين


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (11 يوليو 2010)

سلام للجميع,,

اذا كان الرب يسوع - بنفسه- قد قال لتلاميذه:

” فقال يسوع للاثني عشر ألعلكم انتم أيضا تريدون أن تمضوا ” (يو6 :60-67).

فكيف يقول قائل : ردة في المسيحية؟

كل المودة.


----------



## عسيرى السوهاجى (17 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *هل ترين يا اختي السبب المظلل بالاحمر ام انك تتعامين عنه؟*
> *فالسبب ليس الارتداد هنا*
> *السبب هو : لأنه سعي ان يضلّك عن الرب*
> *بالاضافة ان هذه شريعة اليهود في البرية .. اي بمثابة قانون دولة*
> ...


 

*وَإِذَا أَضَلَّكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّك، أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ، أَوْ زَوْجَتُكَ الْمَحْبُوبَةُ، أَوْ صَدِيقُكَ الْحَمِيمُ قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَنَعْبُدْ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى غَرِيبَةً عَنْكَ وَعَنْ آبَائِكَ 7مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الأُخْرَى الْمُحِيطَةِ بِكَ أَوِ الْبَعِيدَةِ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَاهَا، 8فَلاَ تَسْتَجِبْ لَهُ وَلاَ تُصْغِ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ يُشْفِقْ قَلْبُكَ عَلَيْهِ، وَلاَ تَتَرََّأفْ بِهِ، وَلاَ تَتَسَتَّرْ عَلَيْهِ. 9بَلْ حَتْماً تَقْتُلُهُ. كُنْ أَنْتَ أَوَّلَ قَاتِلِيهِ، ثُمَّ يَعْقُبُكَ بَقِيَّةُ الشَّعْبِ. 10ارْجُمْهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ،لأَنَّهُ سَعَى أَنْ يُضِلَّكَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِك الَّذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ دِيَارِ مِصْرَ مِنْ نِيرِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ، 11فَيَشِيعَ الْخَبَرُ بَيْنَ الإِسْرَائِيلِيِّينَ جَمِيعِهِمْ وَيَخَافُونَ، وَلاَ يُعَاوِدُونَ ارْتِكَابَ مِثْلِ هَذَا الأَمْرِ الشَّنِيعِ بَيْنَكُمْ.
*​

*اقول لك انت ايضا *
*انظر الى اللون الازرق ياترى ما هذا الامر الشنيع الذى يحذر المسيح من ارتكابه *
*هل هو ان يسعى ليض اخيه عن الرب لا  بل الشنيع هنا ان يترك دينه الى دين اخر هو الذى اوجب عليه القتل *​


----------



## عسيرى السوهاجى (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*اما عن قولك انها شريعة اليهود *
*فقالو لك بل انها كلمات قراناها فى الكتاب المقدس *
*والكتاب المقدس ليس العهد الجديد بل الاثانان معا *
*الا اذا كنت تقول انه يوجد فى المسيحية ناسخ ومنسوخ فعندها اصدقك *
* ان قلت واتيت بايات للمسيح نسخت هذا الحكم فاصدقك *
*ولكن بعد تصديقى اقول لك اذن لا تتكلمون عن الناسخ والمنسوخ فى القران والسنه فهو موجود فى كتابكم *
*(حقيقة انا لا اعلم هل انتم تقرون فى كتابكم بالناسخ والمنسوخ ام لا )*
*قرات موضوع ولكن لم افهم هلى انت مع ام ضدد الناسخ والمنسوخ ؟؟*​


----------



## عسيرى السوهاجى (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*هذا هو رابط الموضوع الذى لم افهمه*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53389 *​


----------



## Desert Rose (17 نوفمبر 2010)

عسيرى السوهاجى قال:


> *اما عن قولك انها شريعة اليهود *
> 
> *فقالو لك بل انها كلمات قراناها فى الكتاب المقدس *
> *والكتاب المقدس ليس العهد الجديد بل الاثانان معا *
> ...


 
عزيزى الاخ عسيرى واضح ان حضرتك الامور مغلوطة عندك خالص 
مفيش حاجه اسمها ناسخ ومنسوخ فى الكتاب المقدس نهائيا 
فى عهد قديم وعهد جديد واخد بالك من كلمة عهد عهد 
اى انها فترة زمنية كان الله بيتعامل فيها مع البشر بطريقة معينة وهى شريعة موسى فى العهد القديم 
الى ان جاء المسيح وتتم نبوات الانبياء فى العهد القديم 
واصبحنا الان فى العهد الجديد عهد نعمة المسيح والخلاص 
فلا يوجد حاجه بعد لشرائع لان المسيح قد تمم لنا الخلاص 
لن اطيل فى هذة النقطة لانها موضوع منفصل فأرجو منك ان تذهب لقسم الاسئلة وتسأل لان هذة هى ابجديات المسيحية فأن كنت لا تعرفها فهذة مشكلة كبيرة ولن تستطيع ان تصل لشئ 
واهلا بيك مرة تانية وربنا معاك


----------



## qwyui (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يعطيكم فم الروح القدس لكى تردو على المغالطين ويقعو فى شر اعملهم ام ينور عقلهم امين مرسسسسى


----------



## Artzt (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مساء الخير
يا اخوان بالراحه علي الاخت كاميليا انتم عودتوني علي سعة صدركم لكل الاسئله والمشاركات فلماذا هذه العصبيه ضد الاخت كاميليا
سواء هي داخله تثبت شئ في دماغها او داخله لكي تعرف الحق مش هتفرق كتير
المهم
يسوع ايضا من من منظور الايمان المسيحي هو رب العهد القديم يهوه
العهد الجديد جميل لكن لماذا تغير الاله فجاه فكانت تعاليمه قاسيه عنيفه في العهد القديم ثم اصبحت سلام ومحبه في العهد الجديد رغم انهم نفس الاله


> هذا فى العهد القديم ..
> هذا كان فى اليهودية .... قبل مجئ المسيح .
> 
> الردة .. هو قتل اى واحد يغير دينه فى اى وقت وفى اى مكان ..
> ...


الخلاصه هنا ان الاله يامر بقتل سواء كان الهدف اضلال الشعب او شئ اخر
بالمناسبه الكثير من المسلمين يرون ان حد الرده مشابه للخيانه(تجهر بالرده وهذا يعني انك بالعاميه تلعب في عقول المسلمين) يعني شئ قريب مما يوجد في العهد القديم


> هذا هو عقاب من يترك المسيح .. فقط لا نخالطه .
> 
> هل رأيتى الفرق .
> 
> ...


لم افهم هذه من ترك المسيح عقابه ان يكون منبوذ مثلا


----------



## The Antiochian (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*أخي الحبيب ذلك في عهد الشريعة الذي انتهى ، وكان خاصا ً باليهود فقط ، فالناموس خاص بهم .*
*انتهى ذلك بعهد النعمة الذي بيسوع المسيح أعطيناه .*
*فكيف بعد ذلك التطور الممنوح لنا نقبل العودة للشريعة والحدود ؟؟*
*أبرز ما نرفضه في الإسلام هو إحياء عهد الشريعة التي انتهت في عهدها .*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*يعني عنوان الموضوع هل المسيحية تأمر ؟*
*وذلك ليس في المسيحية وإنما في الشريعة المعطاة لليهود في العهد القديم ، شريعة = قانون  ، استحق البشر الناموس** لخطاياهم ، ثم كانت النعمة بيسوع المسيح .*
*وذلك في العهد القديم الذي سبق التجسد والفداء .*


----------



## The Antiochian (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*آخر جملة خاصة بالشريعة*


----------



## Artzt (17 نوفمبر 2010)

the antiochian قال:


> *أخي الحبيب ذلك في عهد الشريعة الذي انتهى ، وكان خاصا ً باليهود فقط ، فالناموس خاص بهم .*
> *انتهى ذلك بعهد النعمة الذي بيسوع المسيح أعطيناه .*
> *فكيف بعد ذلك التطور الممنوح لنا نقبل العودة للشريعة والحدود ؟؟*
> *أبرز ما نرفضه في الإسلام هو إحياء عهد الشريعة التي انتهت في عهدها .*


اخي الحبيب اليس السيد المسيح هو ايضا يهوه وهو من اقر الناموس علي بني اسرائيل
انا فقط كنت انبه ان حد الرده كما يوجد في الاسلام يشبه العهد القديم كما فهمت من تعليق الاخوه الكرام ولم اتطرق الي نقطة استمرارية العمل به من عدمها
هذا فقط ما اتحدث عنه ولا خلاف ان العهد الجديد كتاب جميل رغم ان لي بعض الملاحظات عليه ساطرحها فيما بعد ان تقبلتم ذلك
دمت بخير
سلام


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

> اقول لك انت ايضا
> انظر الى اللون الازرق ياترى ما هذا الامر الشنيع الذى يحذر المسيح من ارتكابه
> هل هو ان يسعى ليض اخيه عن الرب لا بل الشنيع هنا ان يترك دينه الى دين اخر هو الذى اوجب عليه القتل



مكتوب في النص يا زميل لعلك ما انت بقارئ !!

وَإِذَا أَضَلَّكَ سِرّاً أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّك، أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ، أَوْ زَوْجَتُكَ الْمَحْبُوبَةُ، أَوْ صَدِيقُكَ الْحَمِيمُ قَائِلاً: لِنَذْهَبْ وَنَعْبُدْ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى غَرِيبَةً عَنْكَ وَعَنْ آبَائِكَ 7مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الأُخْرَى الْمُحِيطَةِ بِكَ أَوِ الْبَعِيدَةِ عَنْكَ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَاهَا، 8فَلاَ تَسْتَجِبْ لَهُ وَلاَ تُصْغِ إِلَيْهِ، وَلاَ يُشْفِقْ قَلْبُكَ عَلَيْهِ، وَلاَ تَتَرََّأفْ بِهِ، وَلاَ تَتَسَتَّرْ عَلَيْهِ. 9بَلْ حَتْماً تَقْتُلُهُ. كُنْ أَنْتَ أَوَّلَ قَاتِلِيهِ، ثُمَّ يَعْقُبُكَ بَقِيَّةُ الشَّعْبِ. 10ارْجُمْهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ،لأَنَّهُ سَعَى أَنْ يُضِلَّكَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِك الَّذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ دِيَارِ مِصْرَ مِنْ نِيرِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ، 11فَيَشِيعَ الْخَبَرُ بَيْنَ الإِسْرَائِيلِيِّينَ جَمِيعِهِمْ وَيَخَافُونَ، وَلاَ يُعَاوِدُونَ ارْتِكَابَ مِثْلِ هَذَا الأَمْرِ الشَّنِيعِ بَيْنَكُمْ.

الفعل الشنيع هو اضلال من حوله و تحريضهم على عبادة الهة وثنية !!



> هذا هو رابط الموضوع الذى لم افهمه
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53389



طيب ما تدخل تناقشه؟



> يسوع ايضا من من منظور الايمان المسيحي هو رب العهد القديم يهوه
> العهد الجديد جميل لكن لماذا تغير الاله فجاه فكانت تعاليمه قاسيه عنيفه في العهد القديم ثم اصبحت سلام ومحبه في العهد الجديد رغم انهم نفس الاله



لم يتغير الاله
بل كل ما في الموضوع ان الفداء اضاف شيئًا جديدا لقانون البشرية
وهي فصرة الحياة

و التي بها الغيت كل الحدود و القوانين و بقيت الوصايا
من ينفذها فسينال حياه أبدية
و من يكسرها فله النار الابدية
لكن لا عقاب أرضي ولا تنفيذ قوانين أرضيه عليه
لأن دم المسيح يغطي كل خطية



> الخلاصه هنا ان الاله يامر بقتل سواء كان الهدف اضلال الشعب او شئ اخر



خطأ
الاله يأمر بالقتل اذا كان الهدف اضلال الشعب و ليس شئ آخر



> بالمناسبه الكثير من المسلمين يرون ان حد الرده مشابه للخيانه(تجهر بالرده وهذا يعني انك بالعاميه تلعب في عقول المسلمين) يعني شئ قريب مما يوجد في العهد القديم



هذا ما يقوله المسلمين و ليس ما يقوله الاسلام
فالاسلام لا يشترط أي جهر أو غيره
من بدّل دينه سواء جهر بذلك أو لم يجهر
يهدر دمه !!

أما مسألة الجهر فيروج لها الاسلام لمحاولة تجميل الموقف
و الخروج من مأزق فرض الاسلام بالسيف على أتباعه



> لم افهم هذه من ترك المسيح عقابه ان يكون منبوذ مثلا



لا نخالطه نحن كأبناء النور
و طبعا المخالطة هي الصداقة و الشركة و ليست مجرد السلامات
فلا مشكلة من الحديث معه أو الحوار
أو السلام
يعني مش مقاطعة

لكن الكتاب بيقول لا تخالطوه أي لا يكون بينكم علاقة صداقة و شركة
لأن المعاشرات الرديئة تفسد الأخلاق الجيدة
كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 15 العدد 33 لاَ تَضِلُّوا! فَإِنَّ الْمُعَاشَرَاتِ الرَّدِيَّةَ تُفْسِدُ الأَخْلاَقَ الْجَيِّدَةَ.​


> اخي الحبيب اليس السيد المسيح هو ايضا يهوه وهو من اقر الناموس علي بني اسرائيل



أقر وصاياه
و أبطل قوانينه بجسده المقدم كذبيحة عن البشرية
 أفسس الأصحاح 2 العدد 15 أَيِ الْعَدَاوَةَ. مُبْطِلاً بِجَسَدِهِ نَامُوسَ الْوَصَايَا فِي فَرَائِضَ، لِكَيْ يَخْلُقَ الِاثْنَيْنِ فِي نَفْسِهِ إِنْسَاناً وَاحِداً جَدِيداً، صَانِعاً سَلاَماً،​
أما الوصايا فكما هي مطلوب مننا تنفيذها
لكن بلا عقاب أرضي
فقط عقاب سماوي و أجر سماوي

من لديه سؤال جديد في هذه النقطة فليفتح موضوع جديد
أما الحديث عن حد الردة فمنتهي

الموضوع منتهى و مقتول نقاشا
يغلق بعد اذن الاشراف و الادارة


----------



## fredyyy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

عسيرى السوهاجى قال:


> *.... لا بل الشنيع هنا ان يترك دينه الى دين اخر هو الذى اوجب عليه القتل *​






*لم يقل الكتاب إن ترك دينه ... لكنه أخطأ هنا أنه يذهب لعبادة آلهه أخري*

*تغيير كلمة ( آلهه أخرى ) بكلمة ( دين ) ُتفسد المعنى المقصود*

*فالآلهه الأخري ... أي غير الله ... ليست إلا عبادة الشياطين *

*فالشيطان من خلال ما أقنع به الانسان بأن هناك دين *

*يُريد أن يُفسد خليقة الله ... مثال : *
التثنية 18 : 10 
لا يُوجَدْ فِيكَ مَنْ *يُجِيزُ ابْنَهُ أَوِ ابْنَتَهُ فِي النَّارِ* وَلا مَنْ يَعْرُفُ عِرَافَةً وَلا عَائِفٌ وَلا مُتَفَائِلٌ وَلا سَاحِرٌ ​*فعبادة الشيطان ( الآلهه الأخرى ) قصدها *

*إهلاك الأطفال الذين هم ثمر يعطيه الله لنا *

*هل أدركت أهمية الموضوع ... لذا وجب صدور حكم الموت على من يفعل هذا *


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> الخلاصه هنا ان الاله يامر بقتل سواء كان الهدف اضلال الشعب او شئ اخر





> خطأ
> الاله يأمر بالقتل اذا كان الهدف اضلال الشعب و ليس شئ آخر


ما رايك ب لا تدع ساحره تعيش وتسليط الرب علي الصبيان الذين قالوا لنبي يا اقرع
 هل هذا يندرج تحت بند اضلال الشعب ايضا


> هذا ما يقوله المسلمين و ليس ما يقوله الاسلام
> فالاسلام لا يشترط أي جهر أو غيره
> من بدّل دينه سواء جهر بذلك أو لم يجهر
> يهدر دمه !!
> ...


ومن يفسر الاسلام غير المسلمين
المسلمين واضحين في قتل من يبدل دينه والسبب واضح وهو يشبه سبب العهد القديم
كما اسلفت الرده مثل اللعب في العقول
اتركك مع هذا


> وثانيًا‏:‏ نجاهد أهل العناد وأهل الكفر والجحود حتى يكون الدين لله وحده، عز وجل، حتى لا تكون فتنة‏.‏ أما المرتد فهذا يقتل، لأنه كفر بعد إسلامه، وترك الحق بعد معرفته، فهو عضو فاسد يجب بتره، وإراحة المجتمع منه؛ لأنه فاسد العقيدة ويخشى أن يفسد عقائد الباقين، لأنه ترك الحق لا عن جهل، وإنما عن عناد بعد معرفة الحق، فلذلك صار لا يصلح للبقاء فيجب قتله، فلا تعارض بين قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ‏}‏ ‏[‏سورة البقرة‏:‏ آية 256‏]‏ وبين قتل المرتد، لأن الإكراه في الدين هنا عند الدخول في الإسلام، وأما قتل المرتد فهو عند الخروج من الإسلام بعد معرفته وبعد الدخول فيه‏.‏


http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Fatawa&iw_a=view&fatwa_id=5384


> لا نخالطه نحن كأبناء النور
> و طبعا المخالطة هي الصداقة و الشركة و ليست مجرد السلامات
> فلا مشكلة من الحديث معه أو الحوار
> أو السلام
> ...


مش مقاطعه لكنها تظل في ذات الاطار من النبذ وتغيير المعامله
نفس التفسير الاسلامي لمن اتبع الهدي


> أقر وصاياه
> و أبطل قوانينه بجسده المقدم كذبيحة عن البشرية
> 
> أفسس الأصحاح 2 العدد 15 أَيِ الْعَدَاوَةَ. مُبْطِلاً بِجَسَدِهِ نَامُوسَ الْوَصَايَا فِي فَرَائِضَ، لِكَيْ يَخْلُقَ الِاثْنَيْنِ فِي نَفْسِهِ إِنْسَاناً وَاحِداً جَدِيداً، صَانِعاً سَلاَماً،
> ...


سيكون لي استفسارا عن هذا في قسم الاسئله لاني اريد ان افهم اكثر
سلام


----------



## fredyyy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> ما رايك ب لا تدع ساحره تعيش وتسليط الرب علي *الصبيان الذين قالوا لنبي يا اقرع*
> هل هذا يندرج تحت بند اضلال الشعب ايضا


 

*خروج عن موضوع الشريعة ( النص المقتبس )*

*يستوجب تحرير مخالفة *


----------



## fredyyy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> ما رايك ب لا تدع *ساحره* تعيش


 

*الساحرة تتعامل مع الشيطان *

*هل تدافع وتريد التعامل مع السحرة ... إذهب وحدك ... وستجني ثمارها المُرة *


----------



## fredyyy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

artzt قال:


> ومن يفسر الاسلام غير المسلمين
> المسلمين واضحين في قتل من يبدل دينه والسبب واضح وهو يشبه سبب العهد القديم
> كما اسلفت الرده مثل اللعب في العقول


 

*عندما تسأل عن المسيحية *

*إترك عقائد الآخرين لأصحابها *

*ولا تمزج كلام الله ... بكلام الناس ... فنحترم مشاركاتك *


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *خروج عن موضوع الشريعة ( النص المقتبس )*
> 
> *يستوجب تحرير مخالفة *


لم افهم سبب المخالفه حتي الان يا سيد فريدي
ممكن توضيح او حتي بعض التفهم اني احاول التعرف علي المنتدي ولو كررت هذا تكون مخالفه رسميه
وليس من اول مره
عموما شكرا لك
سلام


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *الساحرة تتعامل مع الشيطان *
> 
> *هل تدافع وتريد التعامل مع السحرة ... إذهب وحدك ... وستجني ثمارها المُرة *


لا اؤمن بالسحر اصلا
 كلامي كان ردا علي القتل بسبب اضلال الشعب فقط


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *عندما تسأل عن المسيحية *
> 
> *إترك عقائد الآخرين لأصحابها *
> 
> *ولا تمزج كلام الله ... بكلام الناس ... فنحترم مشاركاتك *


تمام
مع ان الاخت كاميليا هي من اشارت الي هذا في البدايه ورد عليها بعض الاخوه وما قلته استكمالا عمومت ليس هناك مشكله
لكن اذا اردت ان توجه لي اللوم او المخالفه مرة اخري فرجاء تجنب الاساءه المبطنه لاني احترم نفسي واحترمكم واحترم قوانين المنتدي قبل كل شئ 
سلام


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> سبب المخالفة ياعزيزى ارتست انك خرجت عن  الوضوع الاساسى ما علاقة موضوع الشريعة الذى نتكلم فيه بموضوع الصبيان  الذين قالوا للنبى يا اقرع ؟ هذا موضوع اخر


الاخت الغاليه نانسي
ثقي اني لا اتحدث بما لا افهمه هذا كان ردا علي نقطة للاخ بن يسوع في اطار من نفس الموضوع
لو سيتم اعتبار كل نقطه موضوع منفصل او اي سؤال في معرض الموضوع وله علاقة به موضوع اخر فاعتقد هنا ان الامر قد يتحول من النظام الي العبثيه وضياع وقت ومجهود من الممكن ان يوفر


> اخى ارتست سامحنى فيما سأقول لكن اراك  مشتت بعض الشئ انا لااقصد اهانتك ولكن اراك تائه بعض الشئ فأرجوك استجمع  افكارك واسئلتك وضعها فى مواضيع منفصلة دون الحاجه الى الجمل الاعتراضية  التى لا علاقة لها بالموضوع
> 
> شكرا على سعة صدرك , والرب يرشدك


اختي الغاليه في الحقيقه ربما الحماس يملئني للغايه 
فلاول مره استمتع بمعرفة المسيحيه بدون رتوش ومن اهلها
لذلك ربما تجدين حماسي هذا يؤثر في مشاركاتي كما ترين
لكني رايت ترحيبا وتفهما في بداية تسجيلي فلماذا لا يستمر الامر هكذا ثم اني اكرر لو اخطات نوروني ولا تذبحوني 
شكرا لك انت علي توضيحك
دمت بخير


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> ما رايك ب لا تدع ساحره تعيش وتسليط الرب علي الصبيان الذين قالوا لنبي يا اقرع
> هل هذا يندرج تحت بند اضلال الشعب ايضا



لا
هذا يندرج تحت بند آخر من البنود التي تستوجب القتل
فعقوبة القتل في الكتاب المقدس لا تنحصر في اضلال الشعب فقط
لكن أيضًا
كُلُّ مَنِ اضْطَجَعَ مَعَ بَهِيمَةٍ يُقْتَلُ قَتْلا.

و هكذا في أشياء أخرى ، كل تشريع له سببه و علته
أما هنـــــا فنتحدث عن العلة في عقوبة قتل من يحاول اضلال غيره و استدراجه لعبادة الهة وثنية



> ومن يفسر الاسلام غير المسلمين
> المسلمين واضحين في قتل من يبدل دينه والسبب واضح وهو يشبه سبب العهد القديم
> كما اسلفت الرده مثل اللعب في العقول
> اتركك مع هذا



و من قال لك اني أفسر من خلال كلامي؟
هذا تفسير اسلامي بحت يا عزيزي



> وثانيًا‏:‏ نجاهد أهل العناد وأهل الكفر والجحود حتى يكون الدين لله وحده، عز وجل، حتى لا تكون فتنة‏.‏ أما المرتد فهذا يقتل، لأنه كفر بعد إسلامه، وترك الحق بعد معرفته، فهو عضو فاسد يجب بتره، وإراحة المجتمع منه؛ لأنه فاسد العقيدة ويخشى أن يفسد عقائد الباقين، لأنه ترك الحق لا عن جهل، وإنما عن عناد بعد معرفة الحق، فلذلك صار لا يصلح للبقاء فيجب قتله، فلا تعارض بين قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏{‏لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ‏}‏ ‏[‏سورة البقرة‏:‏ آية 256‏]‏ وبين قتل المرتد، لأن الإكراه في الدين هنا عند الدخول في الإسلام، وأما قتل المرتد فهو عند الخروج من الإسلام بعد معرفته وبعد الدخول فيه‏.‏



أولا : لم تقل الفتوى (اذا جهر) بارتداده !!
ثانيا هذه مجرد فتوى ، فكل من هب و دب يفتي
أما عن أقوال أهل العلم فربما عليك أن تضعها لي هنــــا لنناقشها معًا
 من بدّل دينه فاقتلوه
و من حسن الحظ أيضًا فهو موضوعي



> مش مقاطعه لكنها تظل في ذات الاطار من النبذ وتغيير المعامله



تقدر تقول انه ابتعاد عن الخطية



> نفس التفسير الاسلامي لمن اتبع الهدي



هو انت معرفتش؟
مش هدى الله يرحمها؟



> سيكون لي استفسارا عن هذا في قسم الاسئله لاني اريد ان افهم اكثر



في انتظارك



> لم افهم سبب المخالفه حتي الان يا سيد فريدي
> ممكن توضيح او حتي بعض التفهم اني احاول التعرف علي المنتدي ولو كررت هذا تكون مخالفه رسميه
> وليس من اول مره



سبب المخالفة هو الخروج عن مسار الموضوع الذي محوره سبب عقوبة القتل في سفر التثنية 13 آية 6



> لا اؤمن بالسحر اصلا
> كلامي كان ردا علي القتل بسبب اضلال الشعب فقط



زي ما قلتلك
مش كل عقوبة قتل سببها ضالال الشعب

لكن يبدو انه اختلط عليك الأمر و فهمت كلامي بشكل خاطئ عندما قلت



> خطأ
> الاله يأمر بالقتل اذا كان الهدف اضلال الشعب و ليس شئ آخر



فأنا كنت أتحدث عن عقوبة القتل في هذه الحالة فقط
و ليس بشكل عام في كل الكتاب المقدس

أعتقد ان هذا هو مصدر سوء الفهم


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الحقيقه اخي بن يسوع الواحد اصبح بيخاف انه يرد ثم يكتشف ان في رده مخالفه وهو لا يعلم
المهم




> لا
> هذا يندرج تحت بند آخر من البنود التي تستوجب القتل
> فعقوبة القتل في الكتاب المقدس لا تنحصر في اضلال الشعب فقط
> لكن أيضًا
> ...





> زي ما قلتلك
> مش كل عقوبة قتل سببها ضالال الشعب
> 
> لكن يبدو انه اختلط عليك الأمر و فهمت كلامي بشكل خاطئ عندما قلت





> فأنا كنت أتحدث عن عقوبة القتل في هذه الحالة فقط
> و ليس بشكل عام في كل الكتاب المقدس
> 
> أعتقد ان هذا هو مصدر سوء الفهم


نعم يا اخي انا فهمت بشكل خاطئ تماما 
اشكرك علي توضيح هذه النقطه



> أولا : لم تقل الفتوى (اذا جهر) بارتداده !!
> ثانيا هذه مجرد فتوى ، فكل من هب و دب يفتي
> أما عن أقوال أهل العلم فربما عليك أن تضعها لي هنــــا لنناقشها معًا
> من بدّل دينه فاقتلوه
> و من حسن الحظ أيضًا فهو موضوعي


ساغلق فمي واصمت تماما حتي لا يتهمني الاخ فريدي بقلة الاحترام


> هو انت معرفتش؟
> مش هدى الله يرحمها؟


طيب انت كنت كويس ليه التريقه بس 
لا مركزي ولا سني يسمح لي بتقبل الاستهزاء فارجو ان نحافظ علي رقي الحوار


> سبب المخالفة هو الخروج عن مسار الموضوع الذي محوره سبب عقوبة القتل في سفر التثنية 13 آية 6


طيب
سلام


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> عزيزى تأكد اننا لانريد ذبحك و لا اىشئ بالعكس نريدك ان تصل للحق وتستريح نفسك والترحيب لا زال موجود لكن ياعزيزى يوجد الكثيرين بالمنتدى من يحاولون اللف والدوران وتضييع وقت الاخوة فى القفز من سؤال لسؤال اخر لا علاقة له بالموضوع فتكون النتيجة التشتيت بأمتياز وهم ليس غرضهم الوصول للحقيقة انما تضييع الوقت والمجهود
> 
> فأرجوك لا تجعل احد من الاخوة يشك فى امرك انك تضيع الوقت ولا تنسى عزيزى ان النظام شئ رائع والمواضيع المسيحية مواضيع كبيرة لذلك كل موضوع يجب ان يكون منفصل ليأخذ حقه
> 
> ...


تاكدي نانسي انه لا يهمني سوي الحقيقه وما في داخلي الا شوق لها وشق لمعرفة المسيحيه من اهلها واعتذر  ان كنت اخطات لكني اطلب من الاخوه الكرام التفهم 
سلام


----------



## fredyyy (18 نوفمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> سبب المخالفة ياعزيزى ارتست انك خرجت عن الوضوع الاساسى ما علاقة موضوع الشريعة الذى نتكلم فيه بموضوع الصبيان الذين قالوا للنبى يا اقرع ؟ هذا موضوع اخر
> 
> اخى ارتست سامحنى فيما سأقول لكن اراك مشتت بعض الشئ انا لااقصد اهانتك ولكن اراك تائه بعض الشئ فأرجوك استجمع افكارك واسئلتك وضعها فى مواضيع منفصلة دون الحاجه الى الجمل الاعتراضية التى لا علاقة لها بالموضوع
> 
> شكرا على سعة صدرك , والرب يرشدك


 

*شكرًا أختنا / *Nancy2

*عل التوضيح *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> نعم يا اخي انا فهمت بشكل خاطئ تماما
> اشكرك علي توضيح هذه النقطه



عفوًا
و زي ما توقعت بالضبط



> ساغلق فمي واصمت تماما حتي لا يتهمني الاخ فريدي بقلة الاحترام



يا أخي الحبيب ممكن تدخل الموضوع بتاع القسم الاسلامي و تناقشه مفيش مشكلة
و ياريت تقدر خدمتنا و تشددنا لأنو احنا كل يوم بنواجه رزالات اسلامية كتير فوق ما تتخيل
عمومًا ربما الوضع جديد عليك لأنك مازلت جديد
لكن مع الوقت عندما تكسب ثقة الاخوة و يتأكد الجميع انك باحث عن الحق و تسأل للمعرفة و ليس للجدل و التهريج
فستكون لك حرية أكبر و يكون التعامل معك أكثر مرونة
نصلي من أجل خلاص نفسك



> طيب انت كنت كويس ليه التريقه بس
> لا مركزي ولا سني يسمح لي بتقبل الاستهزاء فارجو ان نحافظ علي رقي الحوار



حبيبي انا بهزر معاك مش بتريق
عادي يعني :08:

​


----------



## Artzt (18 نوفمبر 2010)

> يا أخي الحبيب ممكن تدخل الموضوع بتاع القسم الاسلامي و تناقشه مفيش مشكلة
> و ياريت تقدر خدمتنا و تشددنا لأنو احنا كل يوم بنواجه رزالات اسلامية كتير فوق ما تتخيل
> عمومًا ربما الوضع جديد عليك لأنك مازلت جديد
> لكن مع الوقت عندما تكسب ثقة الاخوة و يتأكد الجميع انك باحث عن الحق و تسأل للمعرفة و ليس للجدل و التهريج
> ...


اخي الحبيب انا اقدر مجهودكم وما تعانوه في الحاد كان يتم سبنا باقذع الالفاظ ومنهم من كان يسجل خصيصا لسبنا فقط لكن كنا نتحمل لاننا نعرف ان الكل ليس كذلك
كما اني احسب نفسي في الوقت الحالي لا انتمي الي اي من الفريقين رغم شوقي لمعرفة المسيحيه لذا اربا بنفسي عن الدخول في هذا النفق الشائك الا اذا دعاني احد الاخوه لقول راي كما في موضوع القلوب تعقل
غاية ما في الامر اني كنت اربط شيئا ما باخر 
ويمكنك سؤال الاخ اليعازر عني فهو يعلم من انا من الحاد ويعلم توجهي جيدا 
اشكرك لصلاتك من اجلي


> حبيبي انا بهزر معاك مش بتريق
> عادي يعني


لا مشكله اخي الحبيب ربما تسرعت في الحكم
محبتي 
سلام


----------



## wijdan (23 ديسمبر 2010)

> اختي الغاليه في الحقيقه ربما الحماس يملئني للغايه
> فلاول مره استمتع بمعرفة المسيحيه بدون رتوش ومن اهلها
> لذلك ربما تجدين حماسي هذا يؤثر في مشاركاتي كما ترين
> لكني رايت ترحيبا وتفهما في بداية تسجيلي فلماذا لا يستمر الامر هكذا ثم اني اكرر لو اخطات نوروني ولا تذبحوني
> ...



ياااالله , وكأنك تجلس في عقلي وتتكلم بلساني
في الحقيقة ابتعدت لوقت كبير لانني شعرت بإهانه كسرتني وجعلتني انفر من صديقتي المسيحية المقربة
ولولا ابتاسمتها ومحبتها لما عاد التواصل ببينا قويا كما السابق..
حتى أنني شكوتكم لها 
وردت علي برد مشابه لما قاله الأخJesus Son  
بكونهم يتعرضون لبعض المضايقات في مصر تحديدا خلافا لما نراه في لبنان مثلاً.

أعتذر على مداخلتي
قد تكون في غير مكانها
لكنني بصدق لست بالخبيثة ولست أنوي السخرية من اي كان ولأي سبب


محبتي وسلامي.



أتمنى ان تقبلوني منضمة في صفوف الأخ  Artzt 
وان تتقبلوا محاولاتي بصدر رحب ...


----------



## mislolasanaoola (26 ديسمبر 2010)

كنت ساطرح هذا الموضوع... ليس لعدم اقتناعى ولكن لاننى رأيته مطروح على هذا اللينك
http://ladeenion2.blogspot.com/2007/05/blog-post_14.html

والاخ اللى كتب هذه المشاركة... لو قاريتوها هاتلاقوه بيقول ان ولو ان المسيحين لا يطبقون حد الرده فهذا تقصير منهم لان الكتاب المقدس أمر بكده... وان كان ده فى العهد القديم فهو شايف بالايات اللى ذكرها اننا ملزمين بتنفيذ وصايا العهد القديم...

للأسف هو لم يقرأ العهد الجديد .. لانه لو كان قراه كان فهم .. او على الاقل كان قدم السؤال بطريقة صحيحة فبالنسبة لما قاله السيد المسيح..(لم ات لانقض بل لأكمل).. فهو لم يفهم معنى الاكمال... شريعة الكمال.. التى لم يكن اليهود يقدروا عليها... مع بعض التحفظات ليس المجال لذكرها الان

كما يبدوا انه لم يقرأ عن موقف السيد المسيح مع المرأة التى امسكت في زنا !!

واما عن الاية الاخرى التى قدمها..(على كرسي موسى جلس الكتبة والفريسيون. فكل ما قالوا لكم ان تحفظوه فاحفظوه وافعلوه.ولكن حسب اعمالهم لا تعملوا لانهم يقولون ولا يفعلون) فهذا الكلام كان موجهه لليهود (فقط) فى تلك الفترة... لانه بعد صلب المسيح لم يعد هناك سلطان للفريسيين... وبرفع المسيح ذبيح.. تم ابطال الذبائح الحيوانية .. وبانشقاق حجاب الهيكل.. تم الاعلان عن انتهاء الكهنوت الهارونى.... اما نحن كمسيحين فنأخد معنى الاية هذه كالاتى... ان كان من يعملنا تعاليم الكتاب المقدس... لايعمل بها..فعلينا اننعمل بما يقول.. وليس لنا افعاله... افعاله يحاسبه عليها الله..

انا ارى فى بقية الاية التى ذكرتموها(الذى اخرجكم من ارض مصر..) ان من يترك الرب  الذى فعل معهم هذه القوات امام اعينهم... هى فعلااااا خيانة للعهد !!

ولكن فرضا انه فهم ان المسيحية ليس فيها حد الرده هذا...
لكن كمسلم سابق حتى...هو يرى ان اله اليهود كان يشرع بحد الرده!! وهو يرى فى ذلك اجبار على الدين... وهذا قد يكون مبرر لاى مسلم حالى ان هذا التشريع الهى من ايام اليهودية .. اللى هى ديانه سماوية...(على هذه النقطه فقط اريد رد مقنع ومريح..) واما ان كان اليهود الان لا يطبقون حد الرده حد المتحفظون منهم... فلماذا؟؟؟ اهذا اعتراف منهم بعدم صلاحية هذا الدين لهذا العصر؟؟؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

> لكن كمسلم سابق حتى...هو يرى ان اله اليهود كان يشرع بحد الرده!! وهو يرى فى ذلك اجبار على الدين... وهذا قد يكون مبرر لاى مسلم حالى ان هذا التشريع الهى من ايام اليهودية .. اللى هى ديانه سماوية...(على هذه النقطه فقط اريد رد مقنع ومريح..) واما ان كان اليهود الان لا يطبقون حد الرده حد المتحفظون منهم... فلماذا؟؟؟ اهذا اعتراف منهم بعدم صلاحية هذا الدين لهذا العصر؟؟؟؟


*طيب ممكن تقولى هيرتد لايه ايام اليهودية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ علشان ادخل على نقطة تانية*


----------



## mislolasanaoola (26 ديسمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *طيب ممكن تقولى هيرتد لايه ايام اليهودية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ علشان ادخل على نقطة تانية*



مش فاهمه معلش 

بس انا هاوضحلك قصدى برضه... ان احنا كمسيحين بنؤمن باله اليهود لانه الهنا... تمام؟؟

الملحد شايف ان برضه ده اجبار على الدين... ذى ما اللينك اللى انا حطيته فى ردى الاول موضح

اما المسلم... هاياخدها حجة... ان كنا احنا بنعارضه على وجود حد الرده فى الاسلام...يعنى الدين بالعافية والاجبار ..هايقولك مش من حقك تعارضنى... كتابكم(العهد القديم) فيه نفس التشريع... وانت بتؤمن ان العهد القديم تشريع سماوى... يعنى ما تعايرش بمكيالين.. (اتمنى اكون وضحت اللى انت عاوزه)


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

> مش فاهمه معلش
> 
> بس انا هاوضحلك قصدى برضه... ان احنا كمسيحين بنؤمن باله اليهود لانه الهنا... تمام؟؟
> 
> ...


*لا مفهمتنيش لو يهودى هيرتد هيعتنق ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ايه الخيارات اللى امامه 
*


----------



## mislolasanaoola (26 ديسمبر 2010)

يبقى ملحد .. او  اى من الهة الامم المجاورة​


----------



## Mzajnjy (26 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههه مش عارف اضحك ولا اعيط من تفاهة الشبهة دى
اولا السفر اسمه سفر التثنية يعنى من استثناء يعنى بمعنى اخر ان القانون العام بيتطبق على الجميع بس ممكن استثنى من الجميع بعض الاشخاص اللى اعملهم قانون خاص بيهم لوحدهم محدش تانى يعمل بيه وهو ده اللى حصل فعلا
اولا اليهود فى القديم كانو شعب الله المختار و كان الله بيتعامل معاهم كاله و كملك للدولة بدليل عدم وجود حاكم لهم الا عندما طلبو من صمؤيل النبى ان يختار حاكم فاختار شاول عندما اخبره الرب بذلك المهم هذا ليس موضوعنا
شعب الله فى القديم كان ينتظر مجئ المسيح منه وحتى لا يتم الخلط بين شعب الله و الشعوب الوثنية كان هذا القانون حتى لا يختلط شعب الله مع الوثنين فيصبحو وثنين مثلهم تماما و ليسو يهود او عابدين لله و قد حدث اكثر من مرة ان اليهود تركو الله و عبدو الوثن فضربهم الله كثيرا فمثلا نجد فى سفر الخروج عندما خرج اليهود من مصر مع موسى و صعد موسى الى الجبل ليستلم لوح الشريعة من الله فعبد اليهود العجل الذهبي و هذا موجود ايضا فى الاسلام فى سورة البقرة التى تسمت بهذا الاسم نظرا للبقرة التى صنعها اليهود و عبدوها و امثال اخرى كثيرة لمعصية اليهود لله و عبادتهم للاوثان فكان يسلط عليهم الامم و يضربوهم و ياسرونهم مثل السبى البابلى اما الان فهذه الشريعة شريعة الارتداد ليست موجودة بدليل اسلام شخصيات يهودية كثيرة لم يقتلها احد و اسلام شخصيات مسيحية كثيرة لم يقتلها احد
فاليهود الذين اسلمو مثلا نجد عمرو الشريف - ليلى مراد - نجوى سالم ....الخ
اما المسيحين فنجد مارى منيب - محمد على كلاى - مالكوم اكس ....الخ
وجميع هؤلاء لم يقتلهم يهود او مسيحين و انما الذى قتل منهم مثل مالكوم اكس كان من المسلمين انفسهم


----------



## apostle.paul (26 ديسمبر 2010)

> يبقى ملحد .. او  اى من الهة الامم المجاورة


*تمام 
قدامك حل من اتنين ينكر وجود الله او يتبع اله الامم الوثنين* *مفيش خيار انه يعبد اله اسرائيل نفسه بطريقة اخرى لان الطريقة الوحيدة هى شريعة موسى *
*يهوه اقام مع شعبه اسرائيل شعب ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب عهدا متميزا واصبح هو شعب خاص له وحافظ على شعبه من كل الامم الوثنية وكانت وصيته لموسى لا يكن له الهه اخرى امامى 
واصبحت شريعة موسى وعبادة يهوه خاصة فقط للعبرانين نسل يعقوب 
واليهودية قومية تقع فى نسل ارضى محدد ولا حق لا انسان اخر خارج نسل يعقوب ان يدخل فى جماعة الرب
الشريعة بتقول ايه
**«وَإِذَا أَغْوَاكَ سِرًّا أَخُوكَ ابْنُ أُمِّكَ، أَوِ ابْنُكَ أَوِ ابْنَتُكَ أَوِ امْرَأَةُ حِضْنِكَ، أَوْ صَاحِبُكَ الَّذِي مِثْلُ نَفْسِكَ قَائِلاً: نَذْهَبُ وَنَعْبُدُ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى لَمْ تَعْرِفْهَا أَنْتَ وَلاَ آبَاؤُكَ*
*7 مِنْ آلِهَةِ الشُّعُوبِ الَّذِينَ حَوْلَكَ، الْقَرِيبِينَ مِنْكَ أَوِ الْبَعِيدِينَ عَنْكَ، مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَائِهَا،*
*8 فَلاَ تَرْضَ مِنْهُ وَلاَ تَسْمَعْ لَهُ وَلاَ تُشْفِقْ عَيْنُكَ عَلَيْهِ، وَلاَ تَرِقَّ لَهُ وَلاَ تَسْتُرْهُ،*
*9 بَلْ قَتْلاً تَقْتُلُهُ. يَدُكَ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِ أَوَّلاً لِقَتْلِهِ، ثُمَّ أَيْدِي جَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ أَخِيرًا.*
*10 تَرْجُمُهُ بِالْحِجَارَةِ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ، لأَنَّهُ الْتَمَسَ أَنْ يُطَوِّحَكَ عَنِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكَ الَّذِي أَخْرَجَكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْعُبُودِيَّةِ.*
*11 فَيَسْمَعُ جَمِيعُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَيَخَافُونَ، وَلاَ يَعُودُونَ يَعْمَلُونَ مِثْلَ هذَا الأَمْرِ الشِّرِّيرِ فِي وَسَطِكَ.*
*الشريعة بتحكم على الانسان اللى عبد الهه اخرى ورجع لاسرائيل يغوى اهل بيته او اصدقائه انهم يتركوا الههم اللى اخرجهم من ارض مصر بقدرته ويعبدوا الهه الامم الوثنية
ذلك الشخص لم يحافظ على العهد وفى نفس الوقت ذهب ليغوى اسرائيل 
ليس لانه ترك الهه لكن لانه يريد ان يطوح اخرين بعيدا عن الرب الاله ويغويهم 
فى المسيح اصبح الخلاص مقدم من الرب لجميع الامم بلا استثناء فانتهت قومية اليهودية واصبح عصر النعمة لكل العالم وبالتالى معرفة الرب اصبحت متاحة للجميع فى كل اقطار الارض وبالتالى لم يعد الله مختارا لشعب معين ليحافظ عليه من الامم الوثنية المحيطة بيه اصبحت معرفته متاحة للجميع
اسلاميا 
حكم الردة مطبق على كل من يترك محمد ويعبد اله محمد باى طريقة اخرى 
فلو عبدت الله بطريقة مخالفة غير محمدهم تقتل
من يسب النبى يقتل 
ثانيا الاسلام جاء بعد ان كانت كل اقصاء الارض تعرفت على الاله الحى الحقيقى ولا يوجد قومية علشان يحافظ على شعب معين من الغواية لعبادة الهه اخرى 
المهم فى الاسلام ليس انتمائك للاله المهم فى الاسلام انتمائك لمحمد وتعاليم محمد ولو عبدت الله ومعبدتش جنبه محمد تبقى سنتك زرقا 
فى اليهودية الاول والاخير انتمائك ليهوه ذاته والحفاظ على العهد اللى اقامه معهم وليس اخر
*


----------



## mislolasanaoola (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ مازاجينجي... معاك حق فعلا ... كل الشبهات اللى على المسيحية شبهات سهله..لكن اكيد فى نظر صاحبها بتبقى حجر عثرة كبيييييييييير...ولا انت رأيك ايه؟؟؟ وعشان كده انا اتعلمت انى انظر للموضوع ايا كان من وجهة نظر الاخر...وهو هنا كان مش بيتكلم على التنفيذ الفعلى .. ولكن كنقد نصى.. ورأيه يحترم.. ويأخذ بعين الاعتبار ونرد عليه... لانه خسارة .. مخه شغال!!
بس اللى اعرفه ان سفر التثنية مش معناه استنثناء... 
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...Tafseer-Sefr-El-Tathnia__00-introduction.html
انا مش عارفة انت جبت المعنى ده منين... بس ردك مجهود تشكر عليه

اما الاخ شمس الحق... بشكرك جداااااا... ردك وافى ... ومنطقى... يبقى جزء صغنن لو تسمحلى اعقب عليه...هو ان كان ممنوع من اى حد خارج نسل يعقوب(الاسباط يعنى) الانضمام لجماعة الرب...وعلى فكرة ده من الجزء اللى بيواجه انتقاضات كتيره ان اله العهد القديم اله متحيز... وبالتالى كل الامم اللى خارج بنى اسرائيل ليس لهم ذنب فى عدم معرفة الله ...
لأ هما كانوا بيقبلوا الدخلاء... بدليل..(قصة نينوى)...(راحاب الزانية اللى دخلت فى سلسلة الانساب)...(راعوث المؤابيه كذلك).. السيد المسيح فى كلامه لليهود قاللهم *(فانكم تطوفون البر والبحر لتكسبوا دخيلا واحدا..ومتى حصل صيرتموه ابنا لجهنم اكثر منكم مضاعفا*).. وغير ذلك..


----------



## Mzajnjy (26 ديسمبر 2010)

mislolasanaoola قال:


> الاخ مازاجينجي... معاك حق فعلا ... كل الشبهات اللى على المسيحية شبهات سهله..لكن اكيد فى نظر صاحبها بتبقى حجر عثرة كبيييييييييير...ولا انت رأيك ايه؟؟؟ وعشان كده انا اتعلمت انى انظر للموضوع ايا كان من وجهة نظر الاخر...وهو هنا كان مش بيتكلم على التنفيذ الفعلى .. ولكن كنقد نصى.. ورأيه يحترم.. ويأخذ بعين الاعتبار ونرد عليه... لانه خسارة .. مخه شغال!!
> بس اللى اعرفه ان سفر التثنية مش معناه استنثناء...
> http://st-takla.org/pub_bible-inter...tafseer-sefr-el-tathnia__00-introduction.html
> انا مش عارفة انت جبت المعنى ده منين... بس ردك مجهود تشكر عليه


اكيد الشبهات سهلة لكن عندما يجئ شخص و يقول المسيحية تامر بقتل المرتد و يجئ لنا بآية من العهد القديم تكلم بها الله و امر اليهود و ليس غيرهم بها فمن اين اتى واضع الشبهة بان هذا الامر للمسيحية؟


----------



## mislolasanaoola (26 ديسمبر 2010)

Mzajnjy قال:


> فمن اين اتى واضع الشبهة بان هذا الامر للمسيحية؟



http://ladeenion2.blogspot.com/2007/...g-post_14.html
 من النت.. ماهو بيقرا ومش فاهم... وبينقل ومش فاهم


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> هو ان كان ممنوع من اى حد خارج نسل يعقوب(الاسباط يعنى) الانضمام لجماعة الرب...وعلى فكرة ده من الجزء اللى بيواجه انتقاضات كتيره ان اله العهد القديم اله متحيز... وبالتالى كل الامم اللى خارج بنى اسرائيل ليس لهم ذنب فى عدم معرفة الله ...


*هو دا موضوع اكبر بس هقولك ملامح بسيطة 
كتير بيتردد ان الله اختار شعب اسرائيل ليكون شعبه ويفرزه ويفصله عن باقى الشعوب الوثنية 
بس لو رجعنا للقصة فى جذورها هنلاقى العكس هو اللى حصل ان اصل العبرانين وابائهم تمسكوا بالله لذا الله اتخذهم شعبا لهم
بمعنى ان الله لا يتتدخل فى ارادة احد لكى يفرض نفسه ربنا مبيروحش لشعب يقولهم هتعبدونى غصب عنكم معرفة الاله جاءت الى الاجيال المتلاحقة فى البدء عن طريقة التقليد الشافهى من ادم الى عصر الناموس 
نجد وسط كل من عرفوا الرب بالتقليد من ابائهم من تركوه وصنعوا الهتهم وعبدوها ومنهم من تمسك بالرب الخالق 
الى ان نصل لعصر الاباء ونجد ان العالم باكمله اصبح لا يعرف شيئا عن الرب الا شخص وحيد ابرام الذى سمى فيما بعد ب ابراهيم ابو الاباء 
الظاهر يقول ان الله اختار ابراهيم
لكن العمق يقول ان ابراهيم من من تسمك بالله ولم يحيد عنه
الحكاية مش شعب معين دون غيره الموضوع كله مين لسه عايزنى وانا اقيم العهد معاه
والله لم يجد سوى ابراهيم ومن ابراهيم امتدت معرفة الله بقوة ولم يدخل اى اله وثنى ضمنهم الى ان وصل يعقوب وابنائه ومنهم شعب اسرائيل
فهل هناك اى شعب اخر عرف الرب وتمسك بيه غير العبرانين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
احنا بمفهومنا البسيط نقول طيب وليه ربنا مسبش الفرصة لاخرين يعرفوه من شعوب تانية

الاجابة ببساطة لان الله يعرف ما لا اعرفه وان وجد اخرين متمسكين بيه كان لم يتردد لحظة واحدة ويضمهم اليه 

وبالرغم من كدا اسرائيل خانته كثيرا والرب ادبها كثير الفضل لا يرجع لاسرائيل نفسها الفضل يرجع لجذورها واصولها اللى اختارت الرب دون اى اله وثنى والرب وعد ابائهم بانه سيقيم العهد معهم 
*


> لأ هما كانوا بيقبلوا الدخلاء... بدليل..(قصة نينوى)...(راحاب الزانية اللى دخلت فى سلسلة الانساب)...(راعوث المؤابيه كذلك).. السيد المسيح فى كلامه لليهود قاللهم *(فانكم تطوفون البر والبحر لتكسبوا دخيلا واحدا..ومتى حصل صيرتموه ابنا لجهنم اكثر منكم مضاعفا*)


*الاستثناء لا يدخل ضمن القاعدة
تبقى القاعدة ان العهود والاشتراع كانت لاسرائيل 
** الَّذِينَ هُمْ إِسْرَائِيلِيُّونَ، وَلَهُمُ التَّبَنِّي وَالْمَجْدُ وَالْعُهُودُ وَالاشْتِرَاعُ وَالْعِبَادَةُ وَالْمَوَاعِيدُ،*
*5 وَلَهُمُ الآبَاءُ، وَمِنْهُمُ الْمَسِيحُ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ، الْكَائِنُ عَلَى الْكُلِّ إِلهًا مُبَارَكًا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ.* 
* 
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 ديسمبر 2010)

المسيحية هى دين المحبة والسلام


----------



## mislolasanaoola (27 ديسمبر 2010)

على فكرة احنا مش مختلفين كتير..



> * الَّذِينَ هُمْ إِسْرَائِيلِيُّونَ، وَلَهُمُ التَّبَنِّي وَالْمَجْدُ وَالْعُهُودُ وَالاشْتِرَاعُ وَالْعِبَادَةُ وَالْمَوَاعِيدُ،*
> *5 وَلَهُمُ الآبَاءُ، وَمِنْهُمُ الْمَسِيحُ حَسَبَ الْجَسَدِ، الْكَائِنُ عَلَى الْكُلِّ إِلهًا مُبَارَكًا إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ.*



انت بالاية دى جبت الموضوع من الاخر.. كل ده كان علشان يجى من بنى اسرائيل المسيح حسب الجسد..
بص في كتاب حلو اوى لابونا انجيلوس جرجس.. اسمه قصة تدبير الخلاص..الكتاب ده فهمنى حاجات كتير


----------



## مسلم 4 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus son 261 قال:


> *هل ترين يا اختي السبب المظلل بالاحمر ام انك تتعامين عنه؟*
> *فالسبب ليس الارتداد هنا*
> *السبب هو : لأنه سعي ان يضلّك عن الرب*
> *بالاضافة ان هذه شريعة اليهود في البرية .. اي بمثابة قانون دولة*
> ...


 معنى كده انك بترفض الاخذ بنصوص من كتابك المقدس التوراه العهد القديم ؟ واذا كنتم ترفضون تعاليم العهد القديم و بتاخذوا من الانجيل فقط لماذا تضعوا التوراه او العهد القديم ضمن كتابكم المقدس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!ولكن مع هذا انا سوف احضر لك نص من الانجيل و عاوز رايك فيه--- (لوقا *19: 27 اما اعدائي اولئك الذين لم يريدوا ان املك عليهم فاتوا بهم الى هنا و اذبحوهم قدامي )قول لى يا استاذ لماذا يامر المسيح بذبح كل من لا يريد ان يؤمن به و يخضع لاوامره؟؟؟؟؟!!!فى انتظار الرد*


----------



## Molka Molkan (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*أصبحت الشبهات الإسلامة يتم الرد عليها بمجرد وضع النصوص كاملة بلا بتر !
*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

يا رب ارحمنا يا رب :a82:


11 وَإِذْ كَانُوا يَسْمَعُونَ هَذَا عَادَ *فَقَالَ مَثَلاً *لأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَرِيباً مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَكَانُوا يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ *مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ *عَتِيدٌ أَنْ يَظْهَرَ فِي الْحَالِ. 
12 فَقَالَ: «إِنْسَانٌ شَرِيفُ الْجِنْسِ ذَهَبَ إِلَى كُورَةٍ بَعِيدَةٍ لِيَأْخُذَ لِنَفْسِهِ مُلْكاً وَيَرْجِعَ. 
13 فَدَعَا عَشَرَةَ عَبِيدٍ لَهُ وَأَعْطَاهُمْ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: تَاجِرُوا حَتَّى آتِيَ. 
14 وَأَمَّا أَهْلُ مَدِينَتِهِ فَكَانُوا يُبْغِضُونَهُ فَأَرْسَلُوا وَرَاءَهُ سَفَارَةً قَائِلِينَ: لاَ نُرِيدُ أَنَّ هَذَا يَمْلِكُ عَلَيْنَا. 
15 وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ بَعْدَمَا أَخَذَ الْمُلْكَ أَمَرَ أَنْ يُدْعَى إِلَيْهِ أُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدُ الَّذِينَ أَعْطَاهُمُ الْفِضَّةَ لِيَعْرِفَ بِمَا تَاجَرَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ. 
16 فَجَاءَ الأَوَّلُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ مَنَاكَ رَبِحَ عَشَرَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ. 
17 فَقَالَ لَهُ: نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ لأَنَّكَ كُنْتَ أَمِيناً فِي الْقَلِيلِ فَلْيَكُنْ لَكَ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى عَشْرِ مُدُنٍ. 
18 ثُمَّ جَاءَ الثَّانِي قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ مَنَاكَ عَمِلَ خَمْسَةَ أَمْنَاءٍ. 
19 فَقَالَ لِهَذَا أَيْضاً: وَكُنْ أَنْتَ عَلَى خَمْسِ مُدُنٍ. 
20 ثُمَّ جَاءَ آخَرُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ هُوَذَا مَنَاكَ الَّذِي كَانَ عِنْدِي مَوْضُوعاً فِي مِنْدِيلٍ 
21 لأَنِّي كُنْتُ أَخَافُ مِنْكَ إِذْ أَنْتَ إِنْسَانٌ صَارِمٌ تَأْخُذُ مَا لَمْ تَضَعْ وَتَحْصُدُ مَا لَمْ تَزْرَعْ. 
22 فَقَالَ لَهُ: مِنْ فَمِكَ أَدِينُكَ أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الشِّرِّيرُ. عَرَفْتَ أَنِّي إِنْسَانٌ صَارِمٌ آخُذُ مَا لَمْ أَضَعْ وَأَحْصُدُ مَا لَمْ أَزْرَعْ 
23 فَلِمَاذَا لَمْ تَضَعْ فِضَّتِي عَلَى مَائِدَةِ الصَّيَارِفَةِ فَكُنْتُ مَتَى جِئْتُ أَسْتَوْفِيهَا مَعَ رِباً؟ 
24 ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلْحَاضِرِينَ: خُذُوا مِنْهُ الْمَنَا وَأَعْطُوهُ لِلَّذِي عِنْدَهُ الْعَشَرَةُ الأَمْنَاءُ. 
25 فَقَالُوا لَهُ: *يَا سَيِّدُ *عِنْدَهُ عَشَرَةُ أَمْنَاءٍ. 
26 لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ لَهُ يُعْطَى وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ فَالَّذِي عِنْدَهُ يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهُ. 
27 أَمَّا أَعْدَائِي أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ أَمْلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَأْتُوا بِهِمْ إِلَى هُنَا وَاذْبَحُوهُمْ قُدَّامِي». 
28 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا تَقَدَّمَ صَاعِداً إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.


----------

